# Fope flex it jewellery



## moi et mes sacs

Hi
Ia anybody lucky enough to own a piece of this jewellery? I love it and am close to getting a necklace, what is it like? Is it bendy?


----------



## aerinha

I have a Chimento flexible bangle.  It is reqlly comfortable.


----------



## JenW

Love it! I have three 18k Flex it bracelets. Super comfy and luxurious. 

The necklaces flex too. 

Love this brand!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

JenW said:


> Love it! I have three 18k Flex it bracelets. Super comfy and luxurious.
> 
> The necklaces flex too.
> 
> Love this brand!


Thanks that's so exciting. I am going to order. Do you have pics?


----------



## JenW

Here you are. 

Please post pics when you get your necklace. So excited for you.

Stock photo similar to my bracelet s.


----------



## JenW

Second picture.

These are the ones I have.


----------



## Mcandy

This is pretty....


----------



## HeidiDavis

JenW said:


> Love it! I have three 18k Flex it bracelets. Super comfy and luxurious.
> 
> The necklaces flex too.
> 
> Love this brand!




Hi, JenW!  Do you tend to wear the bracelets together, or one at a time?  They are lovely, btw.  I saw some in a boutique over the weekend and really admired them.  Are they very very expensive?


----------



## JenW

I do tend to wear them as a set. 

They are solid 18 karat gold, even the little springs inside are 18 karat gold. So yes, they are pretty expensive. I bought mine quite a long time ago, I think it was in 2007. So they were quite a bit cheaper. I also bought them through Italian friend who is a jewellery retailer so he gave me a pretty good price. I do really love them and think the style is classic and wear them all the time.


----------



## HeidiDavis

JenW said:


> I do tend to wear them as a set.
> 
> They are solid 18 karat gold, even the little springs inside are 18 karat gold. So yes, they are pretty expensive. I bought mine quite a long time ago, I think it was in 2007. So they were quite a bit cheaper. I also bought them through Italian friend who is a jewellery retailer so he gave me a pretty good price. I do really love them and think the style is classic and wear them all the time.


 
Thank you!  I did a little homework and found the prices fairly reasonable, considering the amount and quality of the gold, as you said.  I first discovered the brand in Italy last summer and I just love their simple yet luxe designs!  You are a lucky girl to have the three bracelets in the different gold colors--a perfect set!


----------



## foxgal

I tried one of the Flexit bracelets on in California a few years back. It was just stunning and classic...a much better wear-all-the-time bracelet than a Cartier Love imho. One day....


----------



## colorado

Very, very pretty. A tricolor combination is stunning!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Thanks for showing your lovely pieces ladies. Mine has arrived and I am thrilled


----------



## HeidiDavis

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for showing your lovely pieces ladies. Mine has arrived and I am thrilled


 

That is absolutely gorgeous!  And it will go with everything!  Congrats!  Please, if you get a chance, could you post a modeling shot?


----------



## JenW

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for showing your lovely pieces ladies. Mine has arrived and I am thrilled



Beautiful. I hope you always wear it in good health.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

JenW said:


> Beautiful. I hope you always wear it in good health.


Thanks ladies, I will add a mod pic soon


----------



## cdtracing

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for showing your lovely pieces ladies. Mine has arrived and I am thrilled



What a gorgeous necklace!  It's a treasure, indeed.  I love this style.


----------



## Workin4aBirken

I got these a couple months ago and negotiated a bit on price.  I used JR Dunn and had to wait a couple of weeks for the yellow gold but it was worth it!


----------



## lolakitten

Bumping an old thread...
Any one else wear Fope?
I have the wide vedome bracelet, which I love, but I kind of wish I got it in a smaller size...
I never see these anywhere!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Wear the Flexit Prima in yg, love it, never take it of! This is one of my fav designs ever, so cool (stretchy) yet timeless and elegant. I’m actually glad not many ppl wear it, it’s not as common as Love


----------



## sarachryan

Very old thread. But I recently found this brand and it fit the bill for what I was looking for.


----------



## Passerine123

A 43 cm, the Fope standard length necklace is a little too short for my preference. I prefer around 45 or 46 cm. Is it possible to order a necklace slightly longer (at extra cost)? Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

How durable are the Flexit bracelets for daily wear?


----------



## sarachryan

That’s one the main reasons I got mine. They’re apparently very durable and because of way they’re made they don’t show scratches etc. They also don’t make a noise clinking off one another. I wear mine 24/7


----------



## Deleted 698298

My favourite bracelet. Will probably get wg at some point for my other arm. Truly well made piece (left that mark to show that sometimes I roll the bracelet up and it stays, not banging on things, not getting in the way!)


----------



## SmokieDragon

sarachryan said:


> That’s one the main reasons I got mine. They’re apparently very durable and because of way they’re made they don’t show scratches etc. They also don’t make a noise clinking off one another. I wear mine 24/7





Consumer2much said:


> My favourite bracelet. Will probably get wg at some point for my other arm. Truly well made piece (left that mark to show that sometimes I roll the bracelet up and it stays, not banging on things, not getting in the way!)
> 
> View attachment 4770849



From what I've seen and read so far here and also on the FOPE website, I'm truly fascinated! I found out that there is a store about 15 minutes from my home that carries this brand! I contacted them and they said that are going to open a FOPE flagship here in September (first in Asia) and now I'm going to wait for that to see what I can pick up then. In the meantime, online research continues! Thanks so much for igniting my interest  @Consumer2much , that's really good to know that they stay in place and @sarachryan , that's useful to know that they are great for 24/7 wear!


----------



## lolakitten

Compared to a standard love...


----------



## sarachryan

I think that’s a Vendome is it? It’s lovely. Quite a bit wider than anything I have.


----------



## SmokieDragon

lolakitten said:


> Compared to a standard love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770922



Breathtaking!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve been considering purchasing a bracelet from this brand for a while and then saw this thread! Am obsessed! Can anyone comment on the Eka Tiny line? I really like this yellow gold bracelet with white gold/diamond rondelle, but can’t find much online about them in terms of fit, comfort etc.









						Fope Eka Tiny 18ct Yellow Gold 0.19ct Diamond Bracelet 733B/PAVE | C W Sellors Fine Jewellery
					

Fope Eka Tiny 18ct Yellow Gold 0.19ct Diamond Bracelet,  733B/PAVE   £2,770.00. In Stock. Authorised stockists, Buy online today with 0%  and Free Delivery.




					www.cwsellors.co.uk
				




As they don’t have a clasp I assume that they can stretch to fit over the hand? Also, my right wrist is around 16.5cm but I have wide hands, what size should I go for to accommodate my hand to get the bracelet on but that isn’t then too loose on the wrist? I wear a size 18 in Cartier Love which is a perfect fit, not tight but fitted enough not to slide up and down my arm. I was thinking of going for the large size in Eka Tiny which is the equivalent of 18cm.


----------



## sarachryan

My wrists above are size 15.25 cm and the bracelets are either small or medium. Any of them will fit over your hands because of the spring flex system. It’s what sort of look you’re going for. If you like the fit of an 18cm Cartier love then do go for large but medium will also look really nice.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I also love this Fope Flex it Prima bracelet which has a similar look but with two additional yellow gold rondelles and is cheaper! It also doesn’t have a clasp so I assume can be rolled over my hand to get on?









						Fope Flex'it Prima 18ct Yellow Gold 0.10ct Diamond Bracelet 744B/BBR | C W Sellors Fine Jewellery
					

Fope Flex'it Prima 18ct Yellow Gold 0.10ct Diamond Bracelet,  744B/BBR   £2,370.00. In Stock. Authorised stockists, Buy online today with 0%  and Free Delivery.




					www.cwsellors.co.uk


----------



## sarachryan

Just saw this post on insta of a Fope with a love bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thankyou! That’s so helpful  I just need to decide between the Prima and Eka Tiny now! I’m not bothered by the difference in diamond weight as it is a tiny embellishment anyway, but have no way to try on before I buy. If I had a money tree I would buy both!



sarachryan said:


> My wrists above are size 15.25 cm and the bracelets are either small or medium. Any of them will fit over your hands because of the spring flex system. It’s what sort of look you’re going for. If you like the fit of an 18cm Cartier love then do go for large but medium will also look really nice.


----------



## sarachryan

My rose gold above is Prima. And the yellow gold is Eka but it’s not the tiny Eka. They’re quite different in a way. Prima is a more subdued in my view. So depends what you’re looking for.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> Just saw this post on insta of a Fope with a love bracelet




Wow, her entire stack looks fabulous! I love her ring as well which looks like a Marco Bicego Lunaria?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> My rose gold above is Prima. And the yellow gold is Eka but it’s not the tiny Eka. They’re quite different in a way. Prima is a more subdued in my view. So depends what you’re looking for.



They are all lovely but I think I like the Prima best but in yellow gold. I really appreciate the help, it’s hard to imagine how they might look and unfortunately I live nowhere near a Fope stockist.


----------



## Deleted 698298

My wrist is 16cm I went for size S Fope Flexit. The bracelet stretches over my hand (definitely not a small hand) easily rolls and sits on the wrist nicely but still there’s some room. I’m guessing XS would be a better fit for me but doubt I would be able to roll it over my hand. Why do you think you should go for size L? I think S is ok but M to be in the safe side. I’m sure with CW Sellors you could exchange for different size if something went wrong.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Consumer2much said:


> My wrist is 16cm I went for size S Fope Flexit. The bracelet stretches over my hand (definitely not a small hand) easily rolls and sits on the wrist nicely but still there’s some room. I’m guessing XS would be a better fit for me but doubt I would be able to roll it over my hand. Why do you think you should go for size L? I think S is ok but M to be in the safe side. I’m sure with CW Sellors you could exchange for different size if something went wrong.



Thanks for the advice - hope I haven’t made a mistake as I did order the Prima in yellow gold this afternoon but in size L! I based the sizing on how the Cartier Love feels on my wrist (18cm) and the worry that I need to be able to roll it over my less than petite hand! I dont want it to slide up and down my arm but at the same time want a little movement on the wrist. I know they are different brands but I used to own Cartier Love in a size 17 and it was too snug on the wrist to the point it used to leave marks.

Hopefully I’ve ordered the right size but if worst comes to worst I can hopefully swap it. One good thing is that by ordering from CW Sellors I managed to get a discount of 10% which was a nice surprise


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^I just emailed them asking if I can swap the size to a  medium as they won’t be despatching it until tomorrow. Fingers crossed and then if the medium is still too big I can always  swap it again.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hurrah! They just rang me and can send me a medium instead, plus the medium is cheaper by £80 so I’ll be due a refund too   Can’t wait until Tuesday when it arrives!!!


----------



## sarachryan

Great! I expect it’ll be lovely. Post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Deleted 698298

@Onebagtoomany excellent!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hurrah! They just rang me and can send me a medium instead, plus the medium is cheaper by £80 so I’ll be due a refund too   Can’t wait until Tuesday when it arrives!!!



Yay!! I'm so excited for you!  Hope you will post pictures


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s here and it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## sarachryan

That’s perfect on you. And perfect with the love bracelets. Is that the medium?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> That’s perfect on you. And perfect with the love bracelets. Is that the medium?



Thank you! I absolutely love it, it is so beautifully made. I really want a white gold one to stack with it now.. and a ring... the wishlist never ends! Probably lucky I’ve put myself on an immediate spending ban!

Yes, the size is medium and it’s absolutely perfect. It doesn’t dig in at all but also doesn’t move up my arm. The large would definitely be too big.


----------



## sarachryan

Mine do move up and down a lot but because they’re all Fope they don’t clink. I think it’s great they don’t move and so they won’t bang against the Love. It’s really nice on you. And they’re really beautiful bracelets


----------



## Deleted 698298

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s here and it’s gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 4773611


Aren’t they just great?! Glad the size’s right


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Consumer2much said:


> Aren’t they just great?! Glad the size’s right



Thanks - am thrilled! They are such beautiful bracelets. I’d love two more in white and rose gold, just need to win the lottery!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s here and it’s gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 4773611



Beautiful!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pevi

Amazing! It looks perfect on you and with your stack. One day...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Amazing! It looks perfect on you and with your stack. One day...



ThanksGo for it - they are gorgeous bracelets and I like that they aren’t as ubiquitous as Cartier Love etc.


----------



## sarachryan

I think that’s a really good point. The Cartier bracelets are lovely. But the ubiquity is not great. In my view. These aren’t inexpensive but I feel they’re about right for what they are


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I


sarachryan said:


> I think that’s a really good point. The Cartier bracelets are lovely. But the ubiquity is not great. In my view. These aren’t inexpensive but I feel they’re about right for what they are



I agree and that’s as someone who has and loves two Cartier Love bracelets. It’s nice to wear something a little more under the radar but elegant and beautifully made.


----------



## sarachryan

I know there’s only 4 or 5 of us here and it’s an echo chamber but I really love these more and more. Nothing more insightful to say than that


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> I know there’s only 4 or 5 of us here and it’s an echo chamber but I really love these more and more. Nothing more insightful to say than that



So true! I’m stalking a few listings on Ebay, would love to get more but can’t afford to buy full price as have spent too much recently. They are really gorgeous pieces. I’m surprised they don’t get more love on here and other jewellery forums.


----------



## sarachryan

You can be really lucky on eBay.


----------



## Deleted 698298

I honestly don’t understand why Italian jewellery brands don’t get more love. They mostly do 18k gold which is already a big plus, they’re creative but in a classic enough way, and prices are not absurd. If I compare Alison Lou ( I like her designs don’t get me wrong!) who has similar prices to Fope for 14k gold I’m surprised to say the least. Maybe it’s a question of logistics. I’m based in Europe and purseblog is US based, easier for Europeans to get their hands on Fope.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Although I was supposed to wait until the flagship store opens in my country later this year, I just couldn’t resist going to the jeweller 15 minutes away from my home to check out the existing bracelets there. Plus, they said they were having a few Wild Rose items at 50% off.

Anyway, look what followed me home! It was hard to decide on a design and at one point, I had 10 or more Flex’its on me! Here’s my Prima! It’s so beautiful and shiny! So happy to have discovered this thread and the brand!

This is a size S. I can wear size XS too but S feels more comfy when putting on


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Although I was supposed to wait until the flagship store opens in my country later this year, I just couldn’t resist going to the jeweller 15 minutes away from my home to check out the existing bracelets there. Plus, they said they were having a few Wild Rose items at 50% off.
> 
> Anyway, look what followed me home! It was hard to decide on a design and at one point, I had 10 or more Flex’its on me! Here’s my Prima! It’s so beautiful and shiny! So happy to have discovered this thread and the brand!
> 
> This is a size S. I can wear size XS too but S feels more comfy when putting on
> 
> View attachment 4777959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777960



Its absolutely beautiful! I would have been like a kid in a sweet shop trying on all those gorgeous bracelets The sizing looks great on you too. I’m so glad that I listened to the suggestions on here for my
Prima as the medium is perfect, like you I could even have sized down and got the small but the medium is fine.


----------



## sarachryan

That looks beautiful. And you got 50% off!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Its absolutely beautiful! I would have been like a kid in a sweet shop trying on all those gorgeous bracelets The sizing looks great on you too. I’m so glad that I listened to the suggestions on here for my
> Prima as the medium is perfect, like you I could even have sized down and got the small but the medium is fine.



Thanks so much! I think I was like a kid too - all wise eyed and mouth agape albeit mouth not obvious due to my mask haha.

After spending a few hours with my Prima, I realise that if I want to get another, which would be for my left wrist, I would get an XS since I wear a smaller jadeite bangle on my left wrist compared to my right, although both wrists and hands are the same size.

Oh I didn’t have time to try on rings today. I can imagine that would be so cool - one ring for your index, middle or ring finger!


----------



## SmokieDragon

sarachryan said:


> That looks beautiful. And you got 50% off!



Thanks so much! No 50% off for me since I didn’t choose the Wild Rose bracelets. They had 5 diamond rondels and 2 plain rondels per bracelet - I wanted something more understated. But I was able to get 19% off on my Prima!


----------



## Deleted 698298

SmokieDragon said:


> Although I was supposed to wait until the flagship store opens in my country later this year, I just couldn’t resist going to the jeweller 15 minutes away from my home to check out the existing bracelets there. Plus, they said they were having a few Wild Rose items at 50% off.
> 
> Anyway, look what followed me home! It was hard to decide on a design and at one point, I had 10 or more Flex’its on me! Here’s my Prima! It’s so beautiful and shiny! So happy to have discovered this thread and the brand!
> 
> This is a size S. I can wear size XS too but S feels more comfy when putting on
> 
> View attachment 4777959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777960


It’s gorgeous and looks good with your bangle! If I had ten flexits on my wrist it  would have been the coolest wrist on Earth  such a great little bracelet that Flexit


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> It’s gorgeous and looks good with your bangle! If I had ten flexits on my wrist it  would have been the coolest wrist on Earth  such a great little bracelet that Flexit



Thanks so much! Can't believe I've lived so long without knowing about a Flex'it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Although I was supposed to wait until the flagship store opens in my country later this year, I just couldn’t resist going to the jeweller 15 minutes away from my home to check out the existing bracelets there. Plus, they said they were having a few Wild Rose items at 50% off.
> 
> Anyway, look what followed me home! It was hard to decide on a design and at one point, I had 10 or more Flex’its on me! Here’s my Prima! It’s so beautiful and shiny! So happy to have discovered this thread and the brand!
> 
> This is a size S. I can wear size XS too but S feels more comfy when putting on
> 
> View attachment 4777959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777960


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on your wrist!  Wear it in good health


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on your wrist!  Wear it in good health



Thanks so much!!


----------



## lolakitten

sarachryan said:


> I think that’s a Vendome is it? It’s lovely. Quite a bit wider than anything I have.



Yes it’s the Vendome 



SmokieDragon said:


> Breathtaking!



Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Congratulations, SD!!  I love these bracelets & this one looks so good on you!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations, SD!!  I love these bracelets & this one looks so good on you!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve been stacking my Prima with my other jadeite bangle...


----------



## SmokieDragon

... while the other jadeite bangle felt like it could do with a Love Nest! These FOPE bracelets are so beautiful and comfortable


----------



## Deleted 698298

This chunky one is next on my list...one day...


----------



## sarachryan

That’s gorgeous Smokie!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> ... while the other jadeite bangle felt like it could do with a Love Nest! These FOPE bracelets are so beautiful and comfortable
> 
> View attachment 4792020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792021



Gorgeous! Am very jealous, I really want a white gold one but not sure if I want a WG version of my Prima or something else! I’ve been looking at the Eka Tiny and Solo lines. I really like the Vendome too. Decisions!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> This chunky one is next on my list...one day...



I look forward to that day with you  It really feels like it belongs on my wrist and it would feel that way for you too 



sarachryan said:


> That’s gorgeous Smokie!!!



Thanks so much! 



Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! Am very jealous, I really want a white gold one but not sure if I want a WG version of my Prima or something else! I’ve been looking at the Eka Tiny and Solo lines. I really like the Vendome too. Decisions!



Thanks so much! I have to admit, I was overwhelmed too but looking through IG and also at the brochure I was given during my earlier visit to the store helped with guiding me in the right direction!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ok, so I blame Smokie for enabling this latest purchase, after seeing her gorgeous Love Nest bracelet  I wanted to get a white gold Fope bracelet to wear stacked either with my yellow gold Prima or stainless watch and just received an 18% off discount code to use at CW Sellors... I just couldn’t resist that sort of temptation so bought a Solo in white gold with two plain white gold rondels and a central diamond rondel. I should get it tomorrow morning


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Ok, so I blame Smokie for enabling this latest purchase, after seeing her gorgeous Love Nest bracelet  I wanted to get a white gold Fope bracelet to wear stacked either with my yellow gold Prima or stainless watch and just received an 18% off discount code to use at CW Sellors... I just couldn’t resist that sort of temptation so bought a Solo in white gold with two plain white gold rondels and a central diamond rondel. I should get it tomorrow morning
> 
> View attachment 4794208



Congratulations!! This is beautiful and 18% off is irresistible  Glad to enable!! That’s really fast delivery and can’t wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!! This is beautiful and 18% off is irresistible  Glad to enable!! That’s really fast delivery and can’t wait to see your pictures!



Thank you! Yes, I was thrilled about the code as still had a 10% off code to use but this one took a sizable chunk off the price! Can’t wait until the post arrives tomorrow - will post pics once the bracelet is here


----------



## Deleted 698298

Onebagtoomany said:


> Ok, so I blame Smokie for enabling this latest purchase, after seeing her gorgeous Love Nest bracelet  I wanted to get a white gold Fope bracelet to wear stacked either with my yellow gold Prima or stainless watch and just received an 18% off discount code to use at CW Sellors... I just couldn’t resist that sort of temptation so bought a Solo in white gold with two plain white gold rondels and a central diamond rondel. I should get it tomorrow morning
> 
> View attachment 4794208


Hahaha... you guys have to stop! But seriously, congrats, Fope bracelets are worth every penny. Enjoy


----------



## sarachryan

That’s the same as one I have up above so I’m biased. It’s lovely!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Consumer2much said:


> Hahaha... you guys have to stop! But seriously, congrats, Fope bracelets are worth every penny. Enjoy



Lol, I blame


sarachryan said:


> That’s the same as one I have up above so I’m biased. It’s lovely!!!



Yay! Bracelet twins! Am I right in thinking it is very similar to Prima but just bigger? I loved the Love Nest line too but it is too expensive here even with the discount.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> Hahaha... you guys have to stop! But seriously, congrats, Fope bracelets are worth every penny. Enjoy



Yes, they are worth every penny! They are in a class of their own and my favourite bracelets of all time!  I would love to get a ring too but the boutique only had a M size ring and that was a Mialuce, or should I say, luckily it was an M size! Hahahaha

So of course, they were trying to interest me in a chain with pendant but it's not the same cos I love to wear pearls so I wouldn't be able to justify the cost of buying one if I don't wear it 24/7


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yay! Bracelet twins! Am I right in thinking it is very similar to Prima but just bigger? I loved the Love Nest line too but it is too expensive here even with the discount.



Allow me to paste the link to @sarachryan 's earlier post on page 2 of this thread. Her WG Solo is right next to her RG Prima here  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33883149


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Allow me to paste the link to @sarachryan 's earlier post on page 2 of this thread. Her WG Solo is right next to her RG Prima here  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33883149



I did go back earlier and have a look - it’s so gorgeous! It is clearly bigger than the Prima but looks very similar in style whereas the Eka is quite different. So hard to judge from photos and there is nowhere for me to try the bracelets on around here unfortunately.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they are worth every penny! They are in a class of their own and my favourite bracelets of all time!  I would love to get a ring too but the boutique only had a M size ring and that was a Mialuce, or should I say, luckily it was an M size! Hahahaha
> 
> So of course, they were trying to interest me in a chain with pendant but it's not the same cos I love to wear pearls so I wouldn't be able to justify the cost of buying one if I don't wear it 24/7



I would love a ring too! And a necklace but I think they would be too short at 16 inches as I prefer 18 inches+ drop on me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> So hard to judge from photos and there is nowhere for me to try the bracelets on around here unfortunately.
> 
> I would love a ring too! And a necklace but I think they would be too short at 16 inches as I prefer 18 inches+ drop on me.



Even with the shop nearby, I find it mind boggling! All the lines are worthy contenders. I wish that there could be a retailer near you.

I think the necklace that I tried on was longer than 16 inches but was shorter than 18 inches. Maybe one day soon, there will be a length which is 18+ inches


----------



## sarachryan

Here’s my two side by side. I think I like to wear them a lot bigger than some of the rest of you so you can see they’re not snug to the wrist. But I think the mix of metals and the designs works really well. The solo is actually quite a bit different to the Prima in person primarily in size in terms of width but also the proportions of the links. Difficult to say which is nicer but I’m tempted to say the solo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I can imagine, so many goodies to admire and try on! Are you going to buy a


SmokieDragon said:


> Even with the shop nearby, I find it mind boggling! All the lines are worthy contenders. I wish that there could be a retailer near you.
> 
> I think the necklace that I tried on was longer than 16 inches but was shorter than 18 inches. Maybe one day soon, there will be a length which is 18+ inches



I can imagine, so many goodies to admire and try on! Are you going to buy a ring?

I did see a white gold Fope necklace in a 45cm/18 inches length on Ebay, wasn’t sure if it was a custom order one originally as all the new ones I have seen are much shorter. Sadly I want a yellow gold one otherwise would have grabbed it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> Here’s my two side by side. I think I like to wear them a lot bigger than some of the rest of you so you can see they’re not snug to the wrist. But I think the mix of metals and the designs works really well. The solo is actually quite a bit different to the Prima in person primarily in size in terms of width but also the proportions of the links. Difficult to say which is nicer but I’m tempted to say the solo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794456



They are all gorgeous! I love that each is a different style and metal colour but they complement each other so well! Aside from the width the Solo does look very similar to the Prima in the photo. Not a bad thing as I love my Prima


----------



## SmokieDragon

sarachryan said:


> Here’s my two side by side. I think I like to wear them a lot bigger than some of the rest of you so you can see they’re not snug to the wrist. But I think the mix of metals and the designs works really well. The solo is actually quite a bit different to the Prima in person primarily in size in terms of width but also the proportions of the links. Difficult to say which is nicer but I’m tempted to say the solo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794456



What a beautiful photo!! Simply breathtaking


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I can imagine, so many goodies to admire and try on! Are you going to buy a ring?
> 
> I did see a white gold Fope necklace in a 45cm/18 inches length on Ebay, wasn’t sure if it was a custom order one originally as all the new ones I have seen are much shorter. Sadly I want a yellow gold one otherwise would have grabbed it!



Would love to get a ring but prefer to try them on first. It would be good if the shop had Prima, Vendome and Panorama rings in size S. Anyway, seems Panorama is coming to my country only next year. So it may be quite a wait and difficult to decide before then


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to stack my Prima and Love Nest. They really feel like they belong together


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Decided to stack my Prima and Love Nest. They really feel like they belong together
> 
> View attachment 4794991



Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Would love to get a ring but prefer to try them on first. It would be good if the shop had Prima, Vendome and Panorama rings in size S. Anyway, seems Panorama is coming to my country only next year. So it may be quite a wait and difficult to decide before then



Yes, same here, I’m hesitant to buy rings without trying them on first. The sizing could also be tricky if they are rolled on like the bracelets!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yes, same here, I’m hesitant to buy rings without trying them on first. The sizing could also be tricky if they are rolled on like the bracelets!



I lifted this off from the Size Guide on their website for the rings. They would be talking about Eurepean sizing I believe and they are saying the fit is generous:

*FLEX’IT RINGS*

Flex’it rings reflect the concept of flexibility, just like the namesake bracelets. This means your ring is adaptable, so you can choose to wear it on a different finger and feel comfortable at any time of the day, whatever you're doing.




SizeSMLRing size10 - 1314 - 1718 - 21

*To choose the right ring for you, remember that Flex’it rings are a generous fit and if you are not sure which size to choose between two sizes, choose the smaller of the two.*


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much! 

Your delivery should be at any moment now...?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I lifted this off from the Size Guide on their website for the rings. They would be talking about Eurepean sizing I believe and they are saying the fit is generous:
> 
> *FLEX’IT RINGS*
> 
> Flex’it rings reflect the concept of flexibility, just like the namesake bracelets. This means your ring is adaptable, so you can choose to wear it on a different finger and feel comfortable at any time of the day, whatever you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SizeSMLRing size10 - 1314 - 1718 - 21
> 
> *To choose the right ring for you, remember that Flex’it rings are a generous fit and if you are not sure which size to choose between two sizes, choose the smaller of the two.*



This is so handy! Good to know that they are generous in size. I’d like to be able to wear one of their rings on my middle finger as well as my ring finger but there are 3 sizes between the two!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Your delivery should be at any moment now...?



Yes, it’s late! Boooo. I read Royal Mail are no longer guaranteeing delivery for a certain time but it sucks because I paid extra to get it by 9am!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yes, it’s late! Boooo. I read Royal Mail are no longer guaranteeing delivery for a certain time but it sucks because I paid extra to get it by 9am!



Sorry to hear that  It's terrible of them to collect payment for faster delivery when they can't provide it anymore


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> This is so handy! Good to know that they are generous in size. I’d like to be able to wear one of their rings on my middle finger as well as my ring finger but there are 3 sizes between the two!



I'm thinking one ring for 3 fingers ie including index. Though index is my least preferred finger for rings but would still like to have the flex'it-bility hehe


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry to hear that  It's terrible of them to collect payment for faster delivery when they can't provide it anymore



I feel bad for complaining as well as in fairness to CW Sellors they did post out really quickly. Still nothing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm thinking one ring for 3 fingers ie including index. Though index is my least preferred finger for rings but would still like to have the flex'it-bility hehe



Lol!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yay - it’s here!!! Well worth the wait, it’s absolutely gorgeous! I’ve added it to what I was already wearing today but will take some shots later of it stacked with my Prima.

Please excuse the mess in the background, it’s my daughter’s birthday today and the place is even more chaotic than normal


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oh god I’m terrible, the Solo only arrived this morning and already I’m plotting a ring, necklace and Love Nest bracelet in yellow gold at some point! Lucky I sold some unwanted bags and jewellery recently to get some funds otherwise I’d be bankrupt. Am well and truly hooked on Fope jewellery


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yay - it’s here!!! Well worth the wait, it’s absolutely gorgeous! I’ve added it to what I was already wearing today but will take some shots later of it stacked with my Prima.
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background, it’s my daughter’s birthday today and the place is even more chaotic than normal
> 
> View attachment 4795086



Yay!! Congrats!! It’s beautiful and looking forward to the picture of your stack later today!! Happy Birthday to your daughter too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! Congrats!! It’s beautiful and looking forward to the picture of your stack later today!! Happy Birthday to your daughter too!



Thanks so much - this was Mama’s pressie while she had her stack to open


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Home now and just took a photo with the yellow gold Prima


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Home now and just took a photo with the yellow gold Prima
> 
> View attachment 4795206



Wow!! Truly gorgeous and I can't stop ogling!


----------



## sarachryan

I really like that Onebag. And the love bracelet looks perfect with it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!! Truly gorgeous and I can't stop ogling!



Lol, I keep returning to the photo of your Love Nest to ogle! I really want one (one day!) in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> I really like that Onebag. And the love bracelet looks perfect with it



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The latest addition to my little Fope collection - the Prima necklace in yellow gold with 0.31 ttcw diamond rondels x3


----------



## sarachryan

Wow! That’s beautiful Onebag! It really suits you. I have to put the brakes on so seeing that is not helping!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> Wow! That’s beautiful Onebag! It really suits you. I have to put the brakes on so seeing that is not helping!!!



Thank you!  Originally I was going to get the version to match my Prima bracelet with one plain gold rondel on either side of the diamond one, but I really
liked the sparkle of the three diamond ones together and because I got a decent discount again from CW Sellors it ended up only being slightly more expensive than the other version without a price reduction from another jeweller. 

Lol, sorry to add to your temptation  What are you looking at?


----------



## sarachryan

I’m done. Happy with my bracelets that haven’t come off since I got them! I’m not going to go the way I did with bags. So keeping things to a minimum.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> I’m done. Happy with my bracelets that haven’t come off since I got them! I’m not going to go the way I did with bags. So keeping things to a minimum.



Good for you, I need to take a leaf out of your book and be satisfied with what I have! I used to be terrible with bags but hardly ever buy them now, have mainly been adding to my jewellery collection over the last year. In my defence I do try to sell something before I make a large purchase and sold quite a few pieces of unwanted jewellery and a Gucci Marmont flap over the last few weeks, so don’t feel too guilty about the necklace.


----------



## sarachryan

You shouldn’t feel one bit guilty. It’s gorgeous on you. And I adore Fope and think it’s so easy to wear. I fall too easy into ‘collection’ mode. So that’s why I’m drawing a line. But if I ever get a necklace it’d be one like that


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sarachryan said:


> You shouldn’t feel one bit guilty. It’s gorgeous on you. And I adore Fope and think it’s so easy to wear. I fall too easy into ‘collection’ mode. So that’s why I’m drawing a line. But if I ever get a necklace it’d be one like that



Thanks, guilt is default for me when spending a lot of money even if it’s silly, lol. I know what you mean about falling into collection mode. I still want a Fope ring but definitely not buying any more pieces for a while now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> The latest addition to my little Fope collection - the Prima necklace in yellow gold with 0.31 ttcw diamond rondels x3
> 
> View attachment 4811415



Congratulations!! So beautiful and you carry it so well!  I think the extra bling looks more proportionate on a necklace


----------



## Deleted 698298

Onebag, what a beautiful necklace! Congrats on you purchase. It’s not stretchy is it?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!! So beautiful and you carry it so well!  I think the extra bling looks more proportionate on a necklace



Thanks Smokie! I love it, just tried it on today but already planning my outfit for tomorrow around it! I agree about the bling, think it looks better on the necklace than it would on a bracelet. I have to be good now although still have a ring and Love Nest bracelet on my wish list!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Consumer2much said:


> Onebag, what a beautiful necklace! Congrats on you purchase. It’s not stretchy is it?



Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it tomorrow. No, it’s not stretchy which surprised me as it is a Flex’it Prima necklace, but then I guess that makes sense as it would have to be able to stretch massively over someone’s head at only 17 inches!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Was always curious about the Flexit necklace and now I know


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> The latest addition to my little Fope collection - the Prima necklace in yellow gold with 0.31 ttcw diamond rondels x3



Just curious, are the rondels fixed in position or can they move around? Just wondering if it’s possible to position the necklace so the rondels are not in the centre and maybe place a pendant too...? I’m trying to be on my best behaviour hehe! Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Just curious, are the rondels fixed in position or can they move around? Just wondering if it’s possible to position the necklace so the rondels are not in the centre and maybe place a pendant too...? I’m trying to be on my best behaviour hehe! Thanks!



Hope I’m not enabling you... but yes it is! The rondels do move around but as they are loose I think it would be difficult to move them to a set place as they would roll back again. You could definitely add a pendant though if you had one with a loop big enough to accommodate the necklace. What necklaces are you looking at?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hope I’m not enabling you... but yes it is! The rondels do move around but as they are loose I think it would be difficult to move them to a set place as they would roll back again. You could definitely add a pendant though if you had one with a loop big enough to accommodate the necklace. What necklaces are you looking at?


I’m looking at these 3. The first one is an Eka Tiny while the other 2 are Primas. I think the 2nd one looks like the WG equivalent of yours! Most likely to be either of the first 2 hehe. The first one has the advantage of all the diamonds being on 1 side but the 2nd one will match my Prima. The 3rd one looks interesting but since it has more diamonds, more expensive than the other 2.

Noted that the rondels move


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m looking at these 3. The first one is an Eka Tiny while the other 2 are Primas. I think the 2nd one looks like the WG equivalent of yours! Most likely to be either of the first 2 hehe. The first one has the advantage of all the diamonds being on 1 side but the 2nd one will match my Prima. The 3rd one looks interesting but since it has more diamonds, more expensive than the other 2.
> 
> Noted that the rondels move
> 
> View attachment 4814003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814005



They are all gorgeous! What a hard decision! Is the second one definitely a Prima as the chain looks a little thicker, maybe a Solo? Might be the angle of the photo. Love the third one too. I was admiring an 80cm Prima which looked very similar to the third necklace in your post but it was out of my price range sadly


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are all gorgeous! What a hard decision! Is the second one definitely a Prima as the chain looks a little thicker, maybe a Solo? Might be the angle of the photo. Love the third one too. I was admiring an 80cm Prima which looked very similar to the third necklace in your post but it was out of my price range sadly



The SA said the 2nd one is a Prima so looks like I will have to verify it in person haha. Yes, this is proving to be a tough decision


----------



## SmokieDragon

Time for some FOPE eye candy LOL! I got the first necklace in my post above (WG Eka Tiny) and got to try on a bunch of other goodies too so enjoy the bling hehe! The last picture is just a close up of the 3rd picture but oh my, the effect!! I think I put on all the bracelets on my own but needed my SA’s help to take them off cos they all looked so good that I couldn’t remove them myself haha


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Time for some FOPE eye candy LOL! I got the first necklace in my post above (WG Eka Tiny) and got to try on a bunch of other goodies too so enjoy the bling hehe! The last picture is just a close up of the 3rd picture but oh my, the effect!! I think I put on all the bracelets on my own but needed my SA’s help to take them off cos they all looked so good that I couldn’t remove them myself haha
> 
> View attachment 4819435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819440





Wow!!! Congrats on your gorgeous necklace and what a beautiful display of eye candy  I would have been in heaven! Am so jealous, wish there was a store near me where I could go to ogle ( probably better for my bank balance that there isn’t!).


----------



## Deleted 698298

SmokieDragon said:


> Time for some FOPE eye candy LOL! I got the first necklace in my post above (WG Eka Tiny) and got to try on a bunch of other goodies too so enjoy the bling hehe! The last picture is just a close up of the 3rd picture but oh my, the effect!! I think I put on all the bracelets on my own but needed my SA’s help to take them off cos they all looked so good that I couldn’t remove them myself haha
> 
> View attachment 4819435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819440



oh yeah!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Onebagtoomany said:


> The latest addition to my little Fope collection - the Prima necklace in yellow gold with 0.31 ttcw diamond rondels x3
> 
> View attachment 4811415


Just wondering what is the length of this necklace?  I need no less than 18”


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gourmetgal said:


> Just wondering what is the length of this necklace?  I need no less than 18”



It’s 17 inches. I prefer 18+ too but 17 is  still comfortable, just 16 feels like a choker on me! I did see a very similar design in the yellow gold at 18 inches on the Mappin and Webb website, so they do exist in longer lengths.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wow!!! Congrats on your gorgeous necklace and what a beautiful display of eye candy  I would have been in heaven! Am so jealous, wish there was a store near me where I could go to ogle ( probably better for my bank balance that there isn’t!).



Thanks so much! Since the store is so near me (10km, 15 mins away by car), I have to practice strict discipline haha


----------



## oreo713

Hi!   I have this bracelet for a few years but I couldn't tell you which collection it is from.


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> Hi!   I have this bracelet for a few years but I couldn't tell you which collection it is from.



Lovely!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here are my new Prima ring and earrings in yellow gold! I had a tough time deciding between a Prima and Vendome ring but in the end, I will use the Prima more cos I will hardly take it off. For the earrings, they are spring back types - very secure and stay in place


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are my new Prima ring and earrings in yellow gold!



I love them both! Congrats. Hoops this size are my favorite type of everyday earrings and I bet you’ll wear them often.


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are my new Prima ring and earrings in yellow gold! I had a tough time deciding between a Prima and Vendome ring but in the end, I will use the Prima more cos I will hardly take it off. For the earrings, they are spring back types - very secure and stay in place
> 
> View attachment 4838986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838996


Congratulations!  Beautiful additions to your collection!  You look wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love them both! Congrats. Hoops this size are my favorite type of everyday earrings and I bet you’ll wear them often.



Thanks so much! I realised that gold spring back hoops are great everyday earrings during the lockdown - convenient, one-piece, fast to put when one just needs something nice to wear to keep our piercing open and can be kept lying around without worrying about tarnishing 



Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Beautiful additions to your collection!  You look wonderful!



Thanks so much! I have wanted a Flex'it ring and stock finally arrived at the boutique, along with the earrings! My collection is complete


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I realised that gold spring back hoops are great everyday earrings during the lockdown - convenient, one-piece, fast to put when one just needs something nice to wear to keep our piercing open and can be kept lying around without worrying about tarnishing



Do you find the earrings comfortable? I have always shied away from pierced earrings with omega backs like this because some people find them uncomfortable, although I understand the clasp can be adjusted looser or tighter.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Do you find the earrings comfortable? I have always shied away from pierced earrings with omega backs like this because some people find them uncomfortable, although I understand the clasp can be adjusted looser or tighter.




They're comfortable when worn though I have to admit, when I took it off and played with one of my earlobes, I felt some sensation but if I didn't touch it, I wouldn't have felt anything. I have small and thin earlobes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> They're comfortable when worn though I have to admit, when I took it off and played with one of my earlobes, I felt some sensation but if I didn't touch it, I wouldn't have felt anything. I have small and thin earlobes



Well maybe I'll have to give them a try sometime. Enjoy your beautiful new earrings and remember you can always have the omega backs adjusted a bit if needed to make them fit perfect for you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well maybe I'll have to give them a try sometime. Enjoy your beautiful new earrings and remember you can always have the omega backs adjusted a bit if needed to make them fit perfect for you.



Thanks so much for the tip! I had no idea


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! I had no idea



I've also read that some designers offer little silicone cushions or "pillows" that go over the omega clip to make them more comfortable on the back of the earlobe. Hope that helps!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are my new Prima ring and earrings in yellow gold! I had a tough time deciding between a Prima and Vendome ring but in the end, I will use the Prima more cos I will hardly take it off. For the earrings, they are spring back types - very secure and stay in place
> 
> View attachment 4838986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838996



Absolutely gorgeous! Love, love, LOVE! Now I really want a Prima ring and earrings too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Duplicate post!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love, love, LOVE! Now I really want a Prima ring and earrings too



Thanks so much! Can't wait for you to get yours!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just couldn't resist making this short video of my Prima ring


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are my new Prima ring and earrings in yellow gold! I had a tough time deciding between a Prima and Vendome ring but in the end, I will use the Prima more cos I will hardly take it off. For the earrings, they are spring back types - very secure and stay in place
> 
> View attachment 4838986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838996


LOVE these on you! They’re stunning nad you look fabulous! I really needed some great eye candy today and these totally made my day! Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Just couldn't resist making this short video of my Prima ring




Gorgeous! Can see it in all its shiny, sparkly glory! Do you mind me asking what the diamond weight is? Also, size wise, is it flexible enough to alternate between your fingers or will it only fit on one? If I buy one I’d love to be able to wear it on my other fingers but they are up to three ring sizes bigger than my ring finger. Wasn’t sure if being flexible you can afford to get a smaller size which then stretches, iyswim.  

I’m so tempted!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> LOVE these on you! They’re stunning nad you look fabulous! I really needed some great eye candy today and these totally made my day! Thank you!



Thanks so much, you're very welcome and glad to have made your day


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! Can see it in all its shiny, sparkly glory! Do you mind me asking what the diamond weight is? Also, size wise, is it flexible enough to alternate between your fingers or will it only fit on one? If I buy one I’d love to be able to wear it on my other fingers but they are up to three ring sizes bigger than my ring finger. Wasn’t sure if being flexible you can afford to get a smaller size which then stretches, iyswim.
> 
> I’m so tempted!!



Thanks so much! I thought that a still shot doesn't do it justice and since I haven't seen a video like this for FOPE's rings, I thought that it would be a good idea to make one, haha!

The total carat weight is 0.18. Here's the link for it on the FOPE website: https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/prima/flex-it-ring-with-diamonds-2539.html

The rings come in size S, M and L. I'm wearing an S and I can wear it on my middle finger, index finger and thumb. My middle finger is a size 5.5 US (which is 16mm in diameter or a size 51 in the UK). Not sure if this is normal or not but I notice that my thumb ring size is the same as that of my middle finger. So basically, the ring caters to 2 sizes for me


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> Just couldn't resist making this short video of my Prima ring



I keep coming back. This is so cool!


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> I keep coming back. This is so cool!



Thanks so much! You should check it out! The bracelets are great too - just roll them on, no need to worry about clasps and wear them 24/7


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love the line.  Fun thread.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ever since I got my YG Prima ring and earrings, I knew I would have to get the matching YG Prima Flex’it bracelet.

Last week, I got a message to visit the newly renovated FOPE boutique in my country. As the boutique is having a promotion, I thought it would be a good time to get it! So here it is, along with a YG Eka Tiny Flex’it bracelet that followed me home too, and my existing Love Nest 

While my WG Prima bracelet is already comfortable (with its 3 elliptical rondels), I think this Prima design is even more comfortable with its simple round rondel - it’s like a whole new level of comfort for something that was already comfortable


----------



## sarachryan

Gorgeous. I love those on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sarachryan said:


> Gorgeous. I love those on you.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Ever since I got my YG Prima ring and earrings, I knew I would have to get the matching YG Prima Flex’it bracelet.
> 
> Last week, I got a message to visit the newly renovated FOPE boutique in my country. As the boutique is having a promotion, I thought it would be a good time to get it! So here it is, along with a YG Eka Tiny Flex’it bracelet that followed me home too, and my existing Love Nest
> 
> While my WG Prima bracelet is already comfortable (with its 3 elliptical rondels), I think this Prima design is even more comfortable with its simple round rondel - it’s like a whole new level of comfort for something that was already comfortable
> 
> View attachment 4869806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869808



Stunning!  I love both new additions but that Eka Tiny bracelet is gorgeous, especially stacked with the others


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Stunning!  I love both new additions but that Eka Tiny bracelet is gorgeous, especially stacked with the others



Thanks so much! I have remembered this Eka Tiny since my earlier visits and decided that it was time to get it  An interesting fact about the Eka Tiny line - certain rows of links have the word "FOPE" engraved, as observed on this bracelet and also my WG necklace


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s here and it’s gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 4773611


seeing your fope ,ordered mine .love your stack .how is the fope holding up .


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ahhh! I have sinned! And it’s all Smokie’s fault  I love the Eka Tiny bracelet with sparkly round rondel in the middle and CW Sellors were doing 15% off so I couldn’t  resist. It means waiting longer to save for a ring but I think I would prefer to try that on in person.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> seeing your fope ,ordered mine .love your stack .how is the fope holding up .



Oooh, exciting! What did you order? Can’t wait to see photos. I love my bracelets and have just added an Eka Tiny in yellow gold like Smokie’s. They are great quality and so comfortable to wear, you will love yours


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Ahhh! I have sinned! And it’s all Smokie’s fault  I love the Eka Tiny bracelet with sparkly round rondel in the middle and CW Sellors were doing 15% off so I couldn’t  resist. It means waiting longer to save for a ring but I think I would prefer to try that on in person.
> 
> View attachment 4871924



Your sin is forgiven because oh my, that is a gorgeous bracelet and that is an excellent beautiful stack on your wrist  So happy to be bracelet twins with you again and this time identical twins!  

I do think the rings should be tried on in person  When I bought my ring, it was a toss up between the Prima that I got (https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/prima/flex-it-ring-with-diamonds-2540.html) and this Vendome one (https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/vendome/flex-it-ring-with-diamonds.html). I think these are the 2 best rings for daily wear and one can't get tired of them.


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oooh, exciting! What did you order? Can’t wait to see photos. I love my bracelets and have just added an Eka Tiny in yellow gold like Smokie’s. They are great quality and so comfortable to wear, you will love yours


Unfortunately that particular piece sold out and I was upset ,but they replaced it with a different one and gave me £400 less for the mix up ,so should get it either Saturday or Monday


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> Unfortunately that particular piece sold out and I was upset ,but they replaced it with a different one and gave me £400 less for the mix up ,so should get it either Saturday or Monday



That sounds like a good deal and can't wait for your reveal


----------



## umamanikam

SmokieDragon said:


> That sounds like a good deal and can't wait for your reveal


Can you kindly tell me the difference between these names ,is it the size of the rings ( eka tiny ,prima etc) just dipped my toe in it for the first time


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> Can you kindly tell me the difference between these names ,is it the size of the rings ( eka tiny ,prima etc) just dipped my toe in it for the first time



1. Oh the names Eka Tiny, Prima, Vendome, Solo, Love Nest, Panorama, Mialuce are the names of the lines aka collections under FOPE. There are different lines because the links / shapes are different.

2. For example, for rings and bracelets:
- Vendome line is a curved flattish
- Prima looks daintier because its links are the smallest
- Eka Tiny is thicker than Prima
- Love Nest has bigger links and is bigger 3-dimensionally / more rounded
- Panorama is flat and dense
- Mialuce is the high end collection with so many dazzling diamonds and some gemstones

3. If you go to FOPE's website (https://www.fope.com/en_as/), the names of the Collections above are on the left pane and you can browse through each collection to see that they all have a different look cos of the links / shape.

4. The rings and bracelets that we desire are called "Flex'it" because they are flexible and we can just roll them on over our wrists and they stay put the whole day. They are very comfortable. No clasps.

5. For Flex'it bracelets, this is the size guide:

*"FLEX’IT BRACELETS*

Flex’it bracelets are a patented Fope exclusive: made entirely of 18 carat gold, they do not need clasps as they are stretchable. To find the right size, all you have to do is measure the circumference of your wrist. Use a tape measure, or a piece of thread or a strip of paper and then measure it against a ruler, then compare it with the table below.




SizeXSSMLXLWrists in cm1516171819

The bracelet diameter can be expanded by up to 30% and the flexibility makes it easy to wear: just roll it on over the fingers down to the wrist. That's all you have to do."

6. For Flex'it rings, this is the size guide:


"*FLEX’IT RINGS*

Flex’it rings reflect the concept of flexibility, just like the namesake bracelets. This means your ring is adaptable, so you can choose to wear it on a different finger and feel comfortable at any time of the day, whatever you're doing.




SizeSMLRing size10 - 1314 - 1718 - 21

To choose the right ring for you, remember that Flex’it rings are a generous fit and if you are not sure which size to choose between two sizes, choose the smaller of the two."

7. There are earrings and necklaces too for each line. Those are not flexible ie most necklaces have a lobster clasp and the earrings are with omega backings but the look and feel follows each line

HTH


----------



## umamanikam

SmokieDragon said:


> 1. Oh the names Eka Tiny, Prima, Vendome, Solo, Love Nest, Panorama, Mialuce are the names of the lines aka collections under FOPE. There are different lines because the links / shapes are different.
> 
> 2. For example, for rings and bracelets:
> - Vendome line is a curved flattish
> - Prima looks daintier because its links are the smallest
> - Eka Tiny is thicker than Prima
> - Love Nest has bigger links and is bigger 3-dimensionally / more rounded
> - Panorama is flat and dense
> - Mialuce is the high end collection with so many dazzling diamonds and some gemstones
> 
> 3. If you go to FOPE's website (https://www.fope.com/en_as/), the names of the Collections above are on the left pane and you can browse through each collection to see that they all have a different look cos of the links / shape.
> 
> 4. The rings and bracelets that we desire are called "Flex'it" because they are flexible and we can just roll them on over our wrists and they stay put the whole day. They are very comfortable. No clasps.
> 
> 5. For Flex'it bracelets, this is the size guide:
> 
> *"FLEX’IT BRACELETS*
> 
> Flex’it bracelets are a patented Fope exclusive: made entirely of 18 carat gold, they do not need clasps as they are stretchable. To find the right size, all you have to do is measure the circumference of your wrist. Use a tape measure, or a piece of thread or a strip of paper and then measure it against a ruler, then compare it with the table below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SizeXSSMLXLWrists in cm1516171819
> 
> The bracelet diameter can be expanded by up to 30% and the flexibility makes it easy to wear: just roll it on over the fingers down to the wrist. That's all you have to do."
> 
> 6. For Flex'it rings, this is the size guide:
> 
> 
> "*FLEX’IT RINGS*
> 
> Flex’it rings reflect the concept of flexibility, just like the namesake bracelets. This means your ring is adaptable, so you can choose to wear it on a different finger and feel comfortable at any time of the day, whatever you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SizeSMLRing size10 - 1314 - 1718 - 21
> 
> To choose the right ring for you, remember that Flex’it rings are a generous fit and if you are not sure which size to choose between two sizes, choose the smaller of the two."
> 
> 7. There are earrings and necklaces too for each line. Those are not flexible ie most necklaces have a lobster clasp and the earrings are with omega backings but the look and feel follows each line
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the info .Are they heavy ,what approx weight are they .Tnx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Your sin is forgiven because oh my, that is a gorgeous bracelet and that is an excellent beautiful stack on your wrist  So happy to be bracelet twins with you again and this time identical twins!
> 
> I do think the rings should be tried on in person  When I bought my ring, it was a toss up between the Prima that I got (https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/prima/flex-it-ring-with-diamonds-2540.html) and this Vendome one (https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/vendome/flex-it-ring-with-diamonds.html). I think these are the 2 best rings for daily wear and one can't get tired of them.



Yay for being bracelet twins! I am so in love with the Eka Tiny, its even prettier in real life and the diamond rondel is so sparkly  I literally couldn’t resist after seeing your beautiful stack! 

I really love both the Prima and  Vendome rings! Is the Vendome one very thick like the bracelet? And how stretchy are they? I want to be able to wear the ring on my bigger pointer and middle fingers, but they are up to three sizes bigger than my ring finger! So maybe better to size  down so it will just stretch to my bigger fingers?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> Thanks for the info .Are they heavy ,what approx weight are they .Tnx


 
Not sure re actual weight but they are very light and comfortable on, you almost don’t know that they are there! Definitely the most comfy bracelets I own. Quality-wise they are really lovely too and it’s nice to wear something that’s a bit less ubiquitous yet still gorgeous.


----------



## umamanikam

This is what I ordered


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> This is what I ordered
> 
> View attachment 4872181



Oh my!! We are going to be identical bracelet twins!!! That’s the Prima I bought earlier this week haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> Thanks for the info .Are they heavy ,what approx weight are they .Tnx



Like what @Onebagtoomany said, I also don’t know about the weight (must get one of those kitchen weighing scales soon) but they are really comfortable that you don’t even feel them there


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yay for being bracelet twins! I am so in love with the Eka Tiny, its even prettier in real life and the diamond rondel is so sparkly  I literally couldn’t resist after seeing your beautiful stack!
> 
> I really love both the Prima and  Vendome rings! Is the Vendome one very thick like the bracelet? And how stretchy are they? I want to be able to wear the ring on my bigger pointer and middle fingers, but they are up to three sizes bigger than my ring finger! So maybe better to size  down so it will just stretch to my bigger fingers?



I saw the picture of our Eka Tiny bracelet on the CW Sellors site and it looked underwhelming there. It’s really so beautiful IRL.

The Vendome ring is quite close in thickness to the bracelet. The Small one can fit on 4 of my fingers except my pinkie. When I put that one on, I just push it on, I don’t roll it haha

The Prima ring that I bought can be worn on 3 fingers (Small size). It’s too lose on my ring finger. I have small fingers so visually it looks better on me than the Vendome ring which fits on more fingers and the price difference was only about £100 (converting from my home currency) with more gold but less total carat weight for the diamonds than the Prima.

Looking at FOPE’s ring sizing guide which I posted above, I fall firmly in the size S category because my middle finger is a US size 5.5 while my index is a size 6 (which should be FOPE’s size 12). I think my ring finger is their size 10.

I think a thicker ring like the Vendome one would have a more snug fit compared to the thinner Prima one - I think that’s why it can fit on more fingers for me. Maybe you can email CW Sellors and ask them what size suits you best


----------



## SmokieDragon

For reference, just thought I would post pictures of the Prima and Vendome rings when I tried them on at the store. @Onebagtoomany , I wouldn’t worry too much about your ring finger being 3 sizes smaller than your middle and index fingers. The FOPE ring sizing guide I posted above does indicate that 4 ring sizes (excluding half sizes) can be catered for under each category of their sizes (eg size S is for sizes 10-13), so that is good


----------



## umamanikam

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh my!! We are going to be identical bracelet twins!!! That’s the Prima I bought earlier this week haha


Post a pic please .


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> Post a pic please .



Here it is from my earlier post this week: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34097286


----------



## umamanikam

SmokieDragon said:


> Here it is from my earlier post this week: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34097286


So pretty ,waiting for mine


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> For reference, just thought I would post pictures of the Prima and Vendome rings when I tried them on at the store. @Onebagtoomany , I wouldn’t worry too much about your ring finger being 3 sizes smaller than your middle and index fingers. The FOPE ring sizing guide I posted above does indicate that 4 ring sizes (excluding half sizes) can be catered for under each category of their sizes (eg size S is for sizes 10-13), so that is good
> 
> View attachment 4872504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872505



They are so gorgeous! Although my fingers aren’t small (7-7.5 on my ring finger) I definitely prefer the look of the Prima as I think I would find the Vendome too thick, especially when wearing other jewellery like bracelets etc. Looking at the sizing online I would definitely need to get a medium to wear comfortably on my ring finger without being too loose, as the start of the medium range is my ring finger size (UK O). However, my middle finger is at the start of the large size! It does say to go for the smaller size as they would stretch, so hopefully a medium would work. I envision wearing the ring mainly on either my middle or pointer finger but would like to have the option to wear it on my ring finger.

So tempted to buy the Prima now as it is in stock on CW Sellors in my size and I would get 15% off with the code I have


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are so gorgeous! Although my fingers aren’t small (7-7.5 on my ring finger) I definitely prefer the look of the Prima as I think I would find the Vendome too thick, especially when wearing other jewellery like bracelets etc. Looking at the sizing online I would definitely need to get a medium to wear comfortably on my ring finger without being too loose, as the start of the medium range is my ring finger size (UK O). However, my middle finger is at the start of the large size! It does say to go for the smaller size as they would stretch, so hopefully a medium would work. I envision wearing the ring mainly on either my middle or pointer finger but would like to have the option to wear it on my ring finger.
> 
> So tempted to buy the Prima now as it is in stock on CW Sellors in my size and I would get 15% off with the code I have


Do they send you the code .Also when they despatch do you get a tracking .I ordered from them yesterday x.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are so gorgeous! Although my fingers aren’t small (7-7.5 on my ring finger) I definitely prefer the look of the Prima as I think I would find the Vendome too thick, especially when wearing other jewellery like bracelets etc. Looking at the sizing online I would definitely need to get a medium to wear comfortably on my ring finger without being too loose, as the start of the medium range is my ring finger size (UK O). However, my middle finger is at the start of the large size! It does say to go for the smaller size as they would stretch, so hopefully a medium would work. I envision wearing the ring mainly on either my middle or pointer finger but would like to have the option to wear it on my ring finger.
> 
> So tempted to buy the Prima now as it is in stock on CW Sellors in my size and I would get 15% off with the code I have



Oh, your situation sounds tricky! I think you should email the good people at CW Sellors and ask them about this and what happens if you need to return. Who knows, maybe someone in the store has the same middle finger size as you and can try on the M to see how it goes and also try it on their index finger and see how that goes...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> Do they send you the code .Also when they despatch do you get a tracking .I ordered from them yesterday x.



I googled it and the link took me back to their site where I found the code.

Yes, they e-mail you when it’s on the way, check your junk mail folder as weirdly mine went in there even though I ordered from them before. They use Royal Mail Special Delivery.

Edit: ignore what I said about the code! I found it on google - try ACK15. That’s the one I used. The one on the CW Sellors website only gives you 10% off.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, your situation sounds tricky! I think you should email the good people at CW Sellors and ask them about this and what happens if you need to return. Who knows, maybe someone in the store has the same middle finger size as you and can try on the M to see how it goes and also try it on their index finger and see how that goes...



Good idea! I’m fairly confident though that the medium should be ok, they do seem to be quite generous in size. My bracelets are all medium based on my wrist being 16cm, but I could have sized down to small no problem.


----------



## umamanikam

I received my fope bracelet today and by mistake they sent the rose gold .I love rose gold but without seeing I don’t like to purchase as it’s very pinkish most of the time .This is perfect to my Cartier pieces .Love it .


----------



## SmokieDragon

A wonderful post by FOPE on IG:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Eeek, I gave into temptation and ordered the Prima ring in yellow gold! It should be here tomorrow so I will post photos when it arrives  

I was very tempted by the Panorama ring in yellow gold, especially with the 15% off, but decided that as it’s a very substantial ring in terms of size the Prima would be better when wearing with other jewellery or as a stand-alone piece.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s this one - will be identical ring twins with Smokie I believe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s this one - will be identical ring twins with Smokie I believe!
> 
> View attachment 4878001



Congratulations!! Yes, we will be identical ring twins!  Can't wait! I have been wearing mine every work day since I got it. I now have 2 default rings I wear to work daily - this one and a custom lavender jadeite one 

I have tried on Panorama rings too - they are comfortable cos of the flat shape but it just feels like all rondel for me. That's why I narrowed it down to my Prima and a Vendome. I feel that the Prima will give more mileage in the long run and we can also bring it on say a holiday and not worry about it being too obvious.


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s this one - will be identical ring twins with Smokie I believe!
> 
> View attachment 4878001


Lovely! One day...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!! Yes, we will be identical ring twins!  Can't wait! I have been wearing mine every work day since I got it. I now have 2 default rings I wear to work daily - this one and a custom lavender jadeite one
> 
> I have tried on Panorama rings too - they are comfortable cos of the flat shape but it just feels like all rondel for me. That's why I narrowed it down to my Prima and a Vendome. I feel that the Prima will give more mileage in the long run and we can also bring it on say a holiday *and not worry about it being too obvious.*



I love the look of the wider ones but they are very blingy. I always worry about wearing too much jewellery overall (especially as no one else I see regularly wears any ) and because I would probably be wearing my bracelets and maybe another ring - as the Prima is destined mainly for my pointer or middle finger - I wouldn’t want to look OTT!

Good to know that you have been getting so much wear out of the Prima! If you get the chance I would love to see how you have styled it with your lavender jadeite ring and bracelets 

Can’t wait till tomorrow


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Lovely! One day...


 
Can’t wait to see when you do!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I love the look of the wider ones but they are very blingy. I always worry about wearing too much jewellery overall (especially as no one else I see regularly wears any ) and because I would probably be wearing my bracelets and maybe another ring - as the Prima is destined mainly for my pointer or middle finger - I wouldn’t want to look OTT!
> 
> Good to know that you have been getting so much wear out of the Prima! If you get the chance I would love to see how you have styled it with your lavender jadeite ring and bracelets
> 
> Can’t wait till tomorrow



Oh, it's very boring styling:
- If I wear my Prima ring on my left middle finger, then the lavender jadeite ring will be on my right middle finger
- If I wear my Prima ring on my left index finger, then it is likely that I've got another lavender jadeite ring on or my trusty gold band on my ring finger. The custom jadeite ring stays on my right middle finger
- So far no stacking with other rings haha

Yay for tomorrow!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sorry for the delay in posting a photo of my new Prima ring, but in truth I was debating whether to keep it or not  It is gorgeous but size-wise only fits comfortably on my ring finger! It does technically fit on my other fingers but doesn’t feel comfortable, so I would definitely have needed the large size if I was going to wear it on any other finger... HOWEVER, it is a stunning ring and looks gorgeous worn with my Fope bracelets, which I don’t think look right with most of my other right-hand rings, so on that basis I have decided to keep it  Here it is!


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting a photo of my new Prima ring, but in truth I was debating whether to keep it or not  It is gorgeous but size-wise only fits comfortably on my ring finger! It does technically fit on my other fingers but doesn’t feel comfortable, so I would definitely have needed the large size if I was going to wear it on any other finger... HOWEVER, it is a stunning ring and looks gorgeous worn with my Fope bracelets, which I don’t think look right with most of my other right-hand rings, so on that basis I have decided to keep it  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 4887358


Beautiful stack and lovely hands


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> Beautiful stack and lovely hands



Thank you! Just trying to resist buying the matching bracelet now aka you and Smokie


----------



## umamanikam

My bracelet with Cartier Juc,love the bracelet ,don't think will ever take it out Its rose gold but tlooks like yellow that even the store had tough time and sent the rose gold warranty later on .Both are rose gold btw.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> My bracelet with Cartier Juc,love the bracelet ,don't think will ever take it out Its rose gold but tlooks like yellow that even the store had tough time and sent the rose gold warranty later on .Both are rose gold btw.
> 
> View attachment 4887417



It’s absolutely beautiful!  Love the combination with your JUC, they look gorgeous together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting a photo of my new Prima ring, but in truth I was debating whether to keep it or not  It is gorgeous but size-wise only fits comfortably on my ring finger! It does technically fit on my other fingers but doesn’t feel comfortable, so I would definitely have needed the large size if I was going to wear it on any other finger... HOWEVER, it is a stunning ring and looks gorgeous worn with my Fope bracelets, which I don’t think look right with most of my other right-hand rings, so on that basis I have decided to keep it  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 4887358



It’s beautiful!! Looks so at home with your FOPE bracelets!! I haven’t been able to take off the Eka Tiny and matching Prima bracelet since I got them both nearly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SmokieDragon

umamanikam said:


> My bracelet with Cartier Juc,love the bracelet ,don't think will ever take it out Its rose gold but tlooks like yellow that even the store had tough time and sent the rose gold warranty later on .Both are rose gold btw.
> 
> View attachment 4887417


A beautiful stack and they look so good together!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Just trying to resist buying the matching bracelet now aka you and Smokie



Resistance is futile!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just a picture of how my Prima ring goes with 2 new rings that arrived earlier this week


----------



## SmokieDragon

Prima, Eka Tiny and Love Nest with my jadeite bangle


----------



## Deleted 698298

Love all your new Fope purchases ladies!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bought another ring at an amazing discount - this one but in yellow gold! It’s the Solo with .41 ttcw diamonds. It was on sale at over £1k under normal retail price and Fope are going to resize it for me for free  CW Sellors had the white gold in the photo on sale too but not at such a big discount and it was only available in a UK N which falls under the size small in Fope. It will take two weeks to arrive so I will post photos when it arrives!


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought another ring at an amazing discount - this one but in yellow gold! It’s the Solo with .41 ttcw diamonds. It was on sale at over £1k under normal retail price and Fope are going to resize it for me for free  CW Sellors had the white gold in the photo on sale too but not at such a big discount and it was only available in a UK N which falls under the size small in Fope. It will take two weeks to arrive so I will post photos when it arrives!


Wow amazing deal .where did you buy from


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> Wow amazing deal .where did you buy from



A company called Michael Jones Jewellers. I saw it on sale in the white gold at CW Sellors (still with a good discount) so then googled it to see if I could find it in my size somewhere else and it popped up in the yellow gold at MJJ at £300 less than the CW Sellors sale price! It was/is still too small but they said they could send it to Fope in Birmingham to get it resized at no extra cost. I didn’t realise Fope had any workshops in the UK but the lady I spoke to said that Fope themselves would do the resizing.

Just to add, in case  you are interested in this style, that it isn’t a flexible ring despite being from the Solo line. That’s why I need to get it resized as it wouldn’t fit me in a rigid UK N.


----------



## umamanikam

Onebagtoomany said:


> A company called Michael Jones Jewellers. I saw it on sale in the white gold at CW Sellors (still with a good discount) so then googled it to see if I could find it in my size somewhere else and it popped up in the yellow gold at MJJ at £300 less than the CW Sellors sale price! It was/is still too small but they said they could send it to Fope in Birmingham to get it resized at no extra cost. I didn’t realise Fope had any workshops in the UK but the lady I spoke to said that Fope themselves would do the resizing.
> 
> Just to add, in case  you are interested in this style, that it isn’t a flexible ring despite being from the Solo line. That’s why I need to get it resized as it wouldn’t fit me in a rigid UK N.


Thanks ,will have a look on that site x


----------



## Onebagtoomany

umamanikam said:


> Thanks ,will have a look on that site x


 
I think I got the last ring in this style but there may be lots of other goodies on offer  - good luck! 

Interesting, I looked up Fope in Birmingham and there is indeed a distribution centre!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought another ring at an amazing discount - this one but in yellow gold! It’s the Solo with .41 ttcw diamonds. It was on sale at over £1k under normal retail price and Fope are going to resize it for me for free  CW Sellors had the white gold in the photo on sale too but not at such a big discount and it was only available in a UK N which falls under the size small in Fope. It will take two weeks to arrive so I will post photos when it arrives!



Congrats!! Such a great deal and free resizing in these times is just amazing!! Can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## Monaliceke

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting a photo of my new Prima ring, but in truth I was debating whether to keep it or not  It is gorgeous but size-wise only fits comfortably on my ring finger! It does technically fit on my other fingers but doesn’t feel comfortable, so I would definitely have needed the large size if I was going to wear it on any other finger... HOWEVER, it is a stunning ring and looks gorgeous worn with my Fope bracelets, which I don’t think look right with most of my other right-hand rings, so on that basis I have decided to keep it  Here it is!


Lovely stack! I wonder if the Prima bracelet would roll over the love bracelet? I am considering getting one to stack with my love, but don’t want it to overlap each other


----------



## Onebagtoomany

luxemadam said:


> Lovely stack! I wonder if the Prima bracelet would roll over the love bracelet? I am considering getting one to stack with my love, but don’t want it to overlap each other



Thank you!

I think if you get the right size you shouldn’t have any issues. My Prima does (occasionally) roll over my Love cuff but I wear a medium and in hindsight should have gone for the small size. Go for it, it’s a beautiful bracelet and looks gorgeous either on its own or stacked with the Love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think if you get the right size you shouldn’t have any issues. My Prima does (occasionally) roll over my Love cuff but I wear a medium and in hindsight should have gone for the small size. Go for it, it’s a beautiful bracelet and looks gorgeous either on its own or stacked with the Love!



I notice you put your FOPEs above your love cuff. Have you considered placing them the other way around instead since they can stay in place where your arm is wider?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I notice you put your FOPEs above your love cuff. Have you considered placing them the other way around instead since they can stay in place where your arm is wider?



That’s a very good idea! I normally put them at the front to put the focus on them but they would stay in place better higher up!

I had an update about my Solo ring - they can’t resize it at the moment in the Birmingham workshop due to the pandemic and limited services available, so they have offered to send it to Italy which will take 6-8 weeks but still be free of charge. Sad not to have it sooner but understandable given the current situation and I will still have it by Christmas


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> That’s a very good idea! I normally put them at the front to put the focus on them but they would stay in place better higher up!
> 
> I had an update about my Solo ring - they can’t resize it at the moment in the Birmingham workshop due to the pandemic and limited services available, so they have offered to send it to Italy which will take 6-8 weeks but still be free of charge. Sad not to have it sooner but understandable given the current situation and I will still have it by Christmas



Back to its origins for the resizing - true craftsmanship at its best


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to its origins for the resizing - true craftsmanship at its best



Yes! There’s something nice about it being done in beautiful Italy! It was a bargain price-wise too, so I’m really pleased that the resizing is free!


----------



## Monaliceke

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think if you get the right size you shouldn’t have any issues. My Prima does (occasionally) roll over my Love cuff but I wear a medium and in hindsight should have gone for the small size. Go for it, it’s a beautiful bracelet and looks gorgeous either on its own or stacked with the Love!


Good to know. I have tiny wrist, so it’s a great idea to go for small size. Thanks and please share more photos of how it looks when worn the other way with your love cuff


----------



## Onebagtoomany

luxemadam said:


> Good to know. I have tiny wrist, so it’s a great idea to go for small size. Thanks and please share more photos of how it looks when worn the other way with your love cuff



It might be worth checking the size charts as I find Fope sizing for bracelets very generous. My wrist is currently 16cm and I definitely could have gone for the small. If your wrist is smaller than mine, which it sounds as if it is, then possibly even the extra small would be the best fit for you?

Planning to wear my bracelets tomorrow so will take photos!


----------



## Monaliceke

Onebagtoomany said:


> It might be worth checking the size charts as I find Fope sizing for bracelets very generous. My wrist is currently 16cm and I definitely could have gone for the small. If your wrist is smaller than mine, which it sounds as if it is, then possibly even the extra small would be the best fit for you?
> 
> Planning to wear my bracelets tomorrow so will take photos!


My wrist is 14cm. The only thing is that my love bangle is in size 17. I need to make sure I get the correct size for any other bracelet for stacking with the love. I am hoping that S in the Fope bracelet will be suitable. There’s no boutique for me to try them on, so it’ll be a guessing game when I order online.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

luxemadam said:


> My wrist is 14cm. The only thing is that my love bangle is in size 17. I need to make sure I get the correct size for any other bracelet for stacking with the love. I am hoping that S in the Fope bracelet will be suitable. There’s no boutique for me to try them on, so it’ll be a guessing game when I order online.



It’s hard when you can’t try things on. I wear a size 18 in the cuff which is equivalent to the 17 in the full bracelet and the small size in Fope would probably be the perfect size to stack neatly with my Love. Even the medium does stay in place most of the time but there would be no movement at all with the small.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tried wearing my Fope bracelets further up my arm today but they roll down naturally and still sometimes overlap the Love cuff  I don’t mind too much though as the cuff has scratches, its impossible to keep it looking pristine with very frequent use, so if it gets anymore it won’t be the end of the world.


----------



## Monaliceke

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tried wearing my Fope bracelets further up my arm today but they roll down naturally and still sometimes overlap the Love cuff  I don’t mind too much though as the cuff has scratches, its impossible to keep it looking pristine with very frequent use, so if it gets anymore it won’t be the end of the world.


They look really good on you. Even the medium size Fope don’t look too big with your Love cuff. My Love bracelet is also full of scratches, it is normal. I just don’t like clanking noises of stacked bracelets. I can only imagine that the Fope will not cause any noise because of the soft nature.  I am also wondering how well the Fope bracelets can handle scratches and general wear & tear?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tried wearing my Fope bracelets further up my arm today but they roll down naturally and still sometimes overlap the Love cuff  I don’t mind too much though as the cuff has scratches, its impossible to keep it looking pristine with very frequent use, so if it gets anymore it won’t be the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891990



Oic. It was worth a try


----------



## SmokieDragon

luxemadam said:


> They look really good on you. Even the medium size Fope don’t look too big with your Love cuff. My Love bracelet is also full of scratches, it is normal. I just don’t like clanking noises of stacked bracelets. I can only imagine that the Fope will not cause any noise because of the soft nature.  I am also wondering how well the Fope bracelets can handle scratches and general wear & tear?



They don't show any scratches. My right wrist measures 15cm and I wear a Small because I wear mine quite high up to stack with my somewhat oversized jadeite bangle. I can wear an XS if I didn't have to move it higher up my arm to be next to my jadeite bangle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic. It was worth a try



It was a great idea  I guess they are just that bit too loose no matter where I position them, if they were smaller they would be wedged on.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I got a message from my FOPE SA to tell me that I have a small gift from FOPE. Here are the results haha


----------



## Storm Spirit

Which size would be best to stack with a size 17 Cartier Love - small or medium? I prefer my bracelets a bit loose (~14.5cm wrist) with some movement, but not too loose that they might fly off.

I'm currently undecided between these two bracelets:




The first one is Prima and the second is Solo. I really like the look of the Solo but wonder if having diamond rondels add much to the overall look, though the only thing I'm not too keen on is that all of Fope's diamond rondels seem to be in white gold, whereas I'm looking for a rose gold bracelet and would prefer everything to match. The Prima is probably better for stacking as it's daintier? But it's difficult to say for sure by looking at photos (I don't live near a Fope store). Any thoughts and feedback appreciated! I've found a decent Black Friday deal on Fope bracelets and am looking to add one to my collection soon


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Which size would be best to stack with a size 17 Cartier Love - small or medium? I prefer my bracelets a bit loose (~14.5cm wrist) with some movement, but not too loose that they might fly off.
> 
> I'm currently undecided between these two bracelets:
> View attachment 4913797
> View attachment 4913798
> 
> 
> The first one is Prima and the second is Solo. I really like the look of the Solo but wonder if having diamond rondels add much to the overall look, though the only thing I'm not too keen on is that all of Fope's diamond rondels seem to be in white gold, whereas I'm looking for a rose gold bracelet and would prefer everything to match. The Prima is probably better for stacking as it's daintier? But it's difficult to say for sure by looking at photos (I don't live near a Fope store). Any thoughts and feedback appreciated! I've found a decent Black Friday deal on Fope bracelets and am looking to add one to my collection soon



Here are some past pictures and posts by @Onebagtoomany who has stacked a Medium Prima and/or Solo with her size 18 Love Cuff (equivalent to the 17 in the full bracelet):
1. Solo and Prima & Love Cuff  - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33937201

2. Solo & Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33936983

3. Prima and Eka Tiny stacked & Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34131711

She also says in this post that the Small size would probably be the best size to stack with her Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34140396


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> Which size would be best to stack with a size 17 Cartier Love - small or medium? I prefer my bracelets a bit loose (~14.5cm wrist) with some movement, but not too loose that they might fly off.
> 
> I'm currently undecided between these two bracelets:
> View attachment 4913797
> View attachment 4913798
> 
> 
> The first one is Prima and the second is Solo. I really like the look of the Solo but wonder if having diamond rondels add much to the overall look, though the only thing I'm not too keen on is that all of Fope's diamond rondels seem to be in white gold, whereas I'm looking for a rose gold bracelet and would prefer everything to match. The Prima is probably better for stacking as it's daintier? But it's difficult to say for sure by looking at photos (I don't live near a Fope store). Any thoughts and feedback appreciated! I've found a decent Black Friday deal on Fope bracelets and am looking to add one to my collection soon



Exciting! Both are great choices! Personally, if I were to buy just one of the two, it would be the Prima as it’s better for stacking (IMO). I don’t wear the Solo much which is a pity as it’s lovely, but I prefer the look of the Prima worn either with the Love or other bracelets. I may be biased though as I favour my yellow gold jewellery more, so if the Solo was in yellow gold I think I would get more wear out of it.

I do think that the diamond rondels add something special and the white gold makes the rose (or yellow in my case) pop.

Size-wise I would definitely say get the small as my wrist is bigger than yours and the medium is a little loose on me. The small would probably be a close fit on my 16cm wrist so a more generous fit on yours, which you said you prefer.

Can’t wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Talking about the Solo has made me want to wear mine! Stacking it with the Prima and Eka Tiny in yellow gold


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are some past pictures and posts by @Onebagtoomany who has stacked a Medium Prima and/or Solo with her size 18 Love Cuff (equivalent to the 17 in the full bracelet):
> 1. Solo and Prima & Love Cuff  - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33937201
> 
> 2. Solo & Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-33936983
> 
> 3. Prima and Eka Tiny stacked & Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34131711
> 
> She also says in this post that the Small size would probably be the best size to stack with her Love Cuff - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/post-34140396




Thank you for the links  I've already read through the thread but having them all in one place is super useful! I'm leaning more towards the solo now... with or without diamonds that is the real question


----------



## Storm Spirit

Onebagtoomany said:


> Exciting! Both are great choices! Personally, if I were to buy just one of the two, it would be the Prima as it’s better for stacking (IMO). I don’t wear the Solo much which is a pity as it’s lovely, but I prefer the look of the Prima worn either with the Love or other bracelets. I may be biased though as I favour my yellow gold jewellery more, so if the Solo was in yellow gold I think I would get more wear out of it.
> 
> I do think that the diamond rondels add something special and the white gold makes the rose (or yellow in my case) pop.
> 
> Size-wise I would definitely say get the small as my wrist is bigger than yours and the medium is a little loose on me. The small would probably be a close fit on my 16cm wrist so a more generous fit on yours, which you said you prefer.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what you choose!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Talking about the Solo has made me want to wear mine! Stacking it with the Prima and Eka Tiny in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4914232




I was just going to say I'll likely go with the solo but having seen your photo, I'm not sure again lol!! Your stack is gorgeous I love it 

Do you find that the rondels tend to stay together on the bracelet or move around everywhere?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you for the links  I've already read through the thread but having them all in one place is super useful! I'm leaning more towards the solo now... with or without diamonds that is the real question



You're very welcome! So excited to see what you will get!  Whether it has diamonds or not, it will be fabulous


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> I was just going to say I'll likely go with the solo but having seen your photo, I'm not sure again lol!! Your stack is gorgeous I love it
> 
> Do you find that the rondels tend to stay together on the bracelet or move around everywhere?



Thank you!  

The rondels on my bracelets are fixed, I think they might be on all Prima and Solo models but happy to be corrected! They are really comfortable bracelets, I barely know they are there!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Talking about the Solo has made me want to wear mine! Stacking it with the Prima and Eka Tiny in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4914232


Great looking stack!


----------



## Storm Spirit

After much deliberation I've finally placed the order! Ended up going for a slightly different Solo in size S - it's coming from Italy and with the store's BF sale, it ended up being a ~28% saving on the UK retail price  I did consider a medium but the availability was "up to 6 weeks" and with the Brexit situation, if it arrives after December then there could even be customs to pay, which would more or less negate the discount. It should be shipped within 24 hours and will hopefully arrive before end of the week (DHL). Fingers crossed that I'll like it and it's the right size!


----------



## Storm Spirit

It's here!!! And I'm very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it - this is probably the most satified jewellery purchase I've ever made sight unseen. The workmanship is amazing!! I'm constantly stretching it to try to figure out how it works 

The small size is perfect with enough movement for my liking, and hangs a little bit longer than my 17 Love. I'm very happy that I picked the diamond version too - even though the diamonds are small, they bring a nice contrast to the rest of the bracelet. It's also incredibly comfortable to wear, and I think I can actually wear it with my Love sometimes as it's not a solid bracelet (unlike the JUC) and therefore doesn't make constant clanking noises that drive me crazy 

I can't believe it retails for less than half of the price of a plain Cartier Love!! This is such a genius design I love it 

Here's a photo taken on a foggy day. The only minor downside for me is Fope rose gold doesn't look very pink and I almost thought I'd been mistakenly sent yellow gold. It's probably every so slightly yellower than my 5 year old rainbow Love, which isn't quite as pink as it used to be.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> It's here!!! And I'm very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it - this is probably the most satified jewellery purchase I've ever made sight unseen. The workmanship is amazing!! I'm constantly stretching it to try to figure out how it works
> 
> The small size is perfect with enough movement for my liking, and hangs a little bit longer than my 17 Love. I'm very happy that I picked the diamond version too - even though the diamonds are small, they bring a nice contrast to the rest of the bracelet. It's also incredibly comfortable to wear, and I think I can actually wear it with my Love sometimes as it's not a solid bracelet (unlike the JUC) and therefore doesn't make constant clanking noises that drive me crazy
> 
> I can't believe it retails for less than half of the price of a plain Cartier Love!! This is such a genius design I love it
> 
> Here's a photo taken on a foggy day. The only minor downside for me is Fope rose gold doesn't look very pink and I almost thought I'd been mistakenly sent yellow gold. It's probably every so slightly yellower than my 5 year old rainbow Love, which isn't quite as pink as it used to be.


Congrats!!! It looks fabulous!! Glad you love it! I was also so fascinated when I found out about it on this forum - a stretchy gold bracelet... HOW? Haha

The bracelet has gold springs inside it which enable it to stretch. IIRC from what I read on a website, each FOPE has around 100 springs which enable it to stretch silently.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> It's here!!! And I'm very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it - this is probably the most satified jewellery purchase I've ever made sight unseen. The workmanship is amazing!! I'm constantly stretching it to try to figure out how it works
> 
> The small size is perfect with enough movement for my liking, and hangs a little bit longer than my 17 Love. I'm very happy that I picked the diamond version too - even though the diamonds are small, they bring a nice contrast to the rest of the bracelet. It's also incredibly comfortable to wear, and I think I can actually wear it with my Love sometimes as it's not a solid bracelet (unlike the JUC) and therefore doesn't make constant clanking noises that drive me crazy
> 
> I can't believe it retails for less than half of the price of a plain Cartier Love!! This is such a genius design I love it
> 
> Here's a photo taken on a foggy day. The only minor downside for me is Fope rose gold doesn't look very pink and I almost thought I'd been mistakenly sent yellow gold. It's probably every so slightly yellower than my 5 year old rainbow Love, which isn't quite as pink as it used to be.



It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## lolakitten

Storm Spirit said:


> It's here!!! And I'm very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it - this is probably the most satified jewellery purchase I've ever made sight unseen. The workmanship is amazing!! I'm constantly stretching it to try to figure out how it works
> 
> The small size is perfect with enough movement for my liking, and hangs a little bit longer than my 17 Love. I'm very happy that I picked the diamond version too - even though the diamonds are small, they bring a nice contrast to the rest of the bracelet. It's also incredibly comfortable to wear, and I think I can actually wear it with my Love sometimes as it's not a solid bracelet (unlike the JUC) and therefore doesn't make constant clanking noises that drive me crazy
> 
> I can't believe it retails for less than half of the price of a plain Cartier Love!! This is such a genius design I love it
> 
> Here's a photo taken on a foggy day. The only minor downside for me is Fope rose gold doesn't look very pink and I almost thought I'd been mistakenly sent yellow gold. It's probably every so slightly yellower than my 5 year old rainbow Love, which isn't quite as pink as it used to be.


Gorgeous!!! Did you get the size small?
I have a similar one that was ordered for me, just waiting for it to arrive. I was trying to picture it next to a love and it looks amazing!
How do the two tones of rose gold match?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just have to share this pic of a RG Love Nest I tried on yesterday. The pink sapphires really give it a different and sweet look. I’ve never seen this design on IG before so just had to try it on and post here for all us FOPE lovers!


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!! It looks fabulous!! Glad you love it! I was also so fascinated when I found out about it on this forum - a stretchy gold bracelet... HOW? Haha
> 
> The bracelet has gold springs inside it which enable it to stretch. IIRC from what I read on a website, each FOPE has around 100 springs which enable it to stretch silently.





Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s beautiful!  Congratulations!




Thank you  I'm so glad I stumbled upon Fope and this thread enabled the purchase! I might want a couple more flexit bracelets in the future... RIP bank account


----------



## Storm Spirit

lolakitten said:


> Gorgeous!!! Did you get the size small?
> I have a similar one that was ordered for me, just waiting for it to arrive. I was trying to picture it next to a love and it looks amazing!
> How do the two tones of rose gold match?



Yes I went with the small  I probably would have gone with the medium to be on the safe side if the store had it in stock, but small turned out to be exactly what I wanted, so it all worked out!

Fope rose gold sadly isn't very pink and based on the branded rose gold pieces I have, I'd say Tiffany > VCA > Bulgari > Cartier > Fope in terms of rosiness, but the difference is subtle.


----------



## lolakitten

Storm Spirit said:


> Yes I went with the small  I probably would have gone with the medium to be on the safe side if the store had it in stock, but small turned out to be exactly what I wanted, so it all worked out!
> 
> Fope rose gold sadly isn't very pink and based on the branded rose gold pieces I have, I'd say Tiffany > VCA > Bulgari > Cartier > Fope in terms of rosiness, but the difference is subtle.



This is good news for me. I prefer the less rosy rose golds lol!


----------



## Monaliceke

Storm Spirit said:


> It's here!!! And I'm very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it - this is probably the most satified jewellery purchase I've ever made sight unseen. The workmanship is amazing!! I'm constantly stretching it to try to figure out how it works
> 
> The small size is perfect with enough movement for my liking, and hangs a little bit longer than my 17 Love. I'm very happy that I picked the diamond version too - even though the diamonds are small, they bring a nice contrast to the rest of the bracelet. It's also incredibly comfortable to wear, and I think I can actually wear it with my Love sometimes as it's not a solid bracelet (unlike the JUC) and therefore doesn't make constant clanking noises that drive me crazy
> 
> I can't believe it retails for less than half of the price of a plain Cartier Love!! This is such a genius design I love it
> 
> Here's a photo taken on a foggy day. The only minor downside for me is Fope rose gold doesn't look very pink and I almost thought I'd been mistakenly sent yellow gold. It's probably every so slightly yellower than my 5 year old rainbow Love, which isn't quite as pink as it used to be.



This is so beautiful! Congratulations! I can’t believe I missed the BF sale! Now I hope they will offer another sale in January


----------



## oreo713

luxemadam said:


> This is so beautiful! Congratulations! I can’t believe I missed the BF sale! Now I hope they will offer another sale in January


May I ask....what is BF?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> May I ask....what is BF?  Thanks!



BF = Black Friday which took place the Friday after Thanksgiving ie 27 Nov this year


----------



## Monaliceke

oreo713 said:


> May I ask....what is BF?  Thanks!


It’s Black Friday Sale


----------



## oreo713

luxemadam said:


> It’s Black Friday Sale


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve been wanting to add a thicker third and last Fope yellow gold bracelet to my collection for a while, either to wear as a trio with the Prima and Eka Tiny or to stack on its own with the Cartier Love cuff, but couldn’t decide between the Solo or Vendome. I love the look of the Vendome but worried it might be a bit too wide, especially if I want to have the option of stacking it with the Love. So I went for the Solo! I think I ordered it just in time as delivery should be tomorrow - will post pics when it arrives! So excited!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a thicker third and last Fope yellow gold bracelet to my collection for a while, either to wear as a trio with the Prima and Eka Tiny or to stack on its own with the Cartier Love cuff, but couldn’t decide between the Solo or Vendome. I love the look of the Vendome but worried it might be a bit too wide, especially if I want to have the option of stacking it with the Love. So I went for the Solo! I think I ordered it just in time as delivery should be tomorrow - will post pics when it arrives! So excited!
> 
> View attachment 4934867



Yay!! Can't wait


----------



## Storm Spirit

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a thicker third and last Fope yellow gold bracelet to my collection for a while, either to wear as a trio with the Prima and Eka Tiny or to stack on its own with the Cartier Love cuff, but couldn’t decide between the Solo or Vendome. I love the look of the Vendome but worried it might be a bit too wide, especially if I want to have the option of stacking it with the Love. So I went for the Solo! I think I ordered it just in time as delivery should be tomorrow - will post pics when it arrives! So excited!
> 
> View attachment 4934867



Ahh I love this one  Congrats!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I had to return my Solo for an exchange as I noticed what looked to be several manufacturing marks on the chain, where there were dents right in the centre of the chains. Apparently these types of chains are made that way. Anyway, I received the replacement bracelet today and next to where it's stamped "Made in Italy", there's an "18", whereas the bracelet I sent back was stamped "17". But this replacement bracelet feels identical in size and came with an "S" tag, so I'm very puzzled 

Would anyone mind telling me what size your bracelet is stamped with, and if it's a S/M/L etc? There should be a number stamped on one of the rondels.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> I had to return my Solo for an exchange as I noticed what looked to be several manufacturing marks on the chain, where there were dents right in the centre of the chains. Apparently these types of chains are made that way. Anyway, I received the replacement bracelet today and next to where it's stamped "Made in Italy", there's an "18", whereas the bracelet I sent back was stamped "17". But this replacement bracelet feels identical in size and came with an "S" tag, so I'm very puzzled
> 
> Would anyone mind telling me what size your bracelet is stamped with, and if it's a S/M/L etc? There should be a number stamped on one of the rondels.



I didn’t even realise there are numbers! I will check and report back later


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn’t even realise there are numbers! I will check and report back later



I didn’t either! I’ll check too.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new Solo has arrived!  I love it! Wearing it in a stack with my other two yellow gold bracelets but thinking it will also look good in a stack with the white gold Solo and either white or yellow Love cuff. It has enough presence to look good on its own too, really happy with this purchase.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> I had to return my Solo for an exchange as I noticed what looked to be several manufacturing marks on the chain, where there were dents right in the centre of the chains. Apparently these types of chains are made that way. Anyway, I received the replacement bracelet today and next to where it's stamped "Made in Italy", there's an "18", whereas the bracelet I sent back was stamped "17". But this replacement bracelet feels identical in size and came with an "S" tag, so I'm very puzzled
> 
> Would anyone mind telling me what size your bracelet is stamped with, and if it's a S/M/L etc? There should be a number stamped on one of the rondels.



I did have a look but the writing is so small that it’s difficult to make out! I’ll see if I can find a magnifying glass or similar and report back later.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> I had to return my Solo for an exchange as I noticed what looked to be several manufacturing marks on the chain, where there were dents right in the centre of the chains. Apparently these types of chains are made that way. Anyway, I received the replacement bracelet today and next to where it's stamped "Made in Italy", there's an "18", whereas the bracelet I sent back was stamped "17". But this replacement bracelet feels identical in size and came with an "S" tag, so I'm very puzzled
> 
> Would anyone mind telling me what size your bracelet is stamped with, and if it's a S/M/L etc? There should be a number stamped on one of the rondels.



Please forgive my lateness in replying - I blame it on my old-lady eyes. I was in the office and realised I wouldn’t be seeing anything until I pop my contact lenses out hahahahaha!

So with my own naked eyes and the help of my phone flashlight, here are the results of 3 of my 4 Flex’it bracelets :

Small WG Prima - 18
Small YG Eka Tiny - 18
Small WG Love Nest - 14, err what’s that about?

My Small YG Prima is pending. Later when I go upstairs again


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new Solo has arrived!  I love it! Wearing it in a stack with my other two yellow gold bracelets but thinking it will also look good in a stack with the white gold Solo and either white or yellow Love cuff. It has enough presence to look good on its own too, really happy with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4935582



So beautiful and congrats!! What’s next? A Lady Fope watch?  I’m thinking about it for next year


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> So beautiful and congrats!! What’s next? A Lady Fope watch?  I’m thinking about it for next year



Thank you!  Funny you should say that about the watch, I saw an ad pop up on the Fope Facebook page yesterday and was thinking how gorgeous the Lady Fope is! So beautiful! Realistically I really like the Panorama line, so maybe a Panorama ring at some point. I’d also love a longer necklace with rondels at different points rather than fixed in the middle


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Please forgive my lateness in replying - I blame it on my old-lady eyes. I was in the office and realised I wouldn’t be seeing anything until I pop my contact lenses out hahahahaha!
> 
> So with my own naked eyes and the help of my phone flashlight, here are the results of 3 of my 4 Flex’it bracelets :
> 
> Small WG Prima - 18
> Small YG Eka Tiny - 18
> Small WG Love Nest - 14, err what’s that about?
> 
> My Small YG Prima is pending. Later when I go upstairs again



This is weird. For my Small YG Prima, the number is 20. Wonder what the numbers mean


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  Funny you should say that about the watch, I saw an ad pop up on the Fope Facebook page yesterday and was thinking how gorgeous the Lady Fope is! So beautiful! Realistically I really like the Panorama line, so maybe a Panorama ring at some point. I’d also love a longer necklace with rondels at different points rather than fixed in the middle



Yes, the Panorama ring is so beautiful and comfortable. It’s definitely a statement piece. Those long necklaces are fascinating and stunning too!  So many products to keep us entranced 

I took some photos of the watches not too long ago. The standard size is Medium. I think I would need an XS, which is a size smaller than what I wear, if that’s possible. Here are my photos from that day. Those 3 watches in the background had a lot of diamonds. My close-up photos are of those that I can realistically wear haha. Each watch has a unique 3-digit number on the back of it. I guess they’re running numbers. The numbers of the watches below were 1xx. Does that mean only 100-plus FOPE watches have been made, I wonder


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> Please forgive my lateness in replying - I blame it on my old-lady eyes. I was in the office and realised I wouldn’t be seeing anything until I pop my contact lenses out hahahahaha!
> 
> So with my own naked eyes and the help of my phone flashlight, here are the results of 3 of my 4 Flex’it bracelets :
> 
> Small WG Prima - 18
> Small YG Eka Tiny - 18
> Small WG Love Nest - 14, err what’s that about?
> 
> My Small YG Prima is pending. Later when I go upstairs again



Thank you so much for checking  I guess the number isn't the size after all, and it was just coincidence that my first bracelet was stamped "17". My replacement bracelet came in a pouch with "165" on it, so I'd assume that means the small is actually 16.5cm, which is pretty much perfect. I do wonder what the number means though, as it can't be the size


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you so much for checking  I guess the number isn't the size after all, and it was just coincidence that my first bracelet was stamped "17". My replacement bracelet came in a pouch with "165" on it, so I'd assume that means the small is actually 16.5cm, which is pretty much perfect. I do wonder what the number means though, as it can't be the size



Here is the size guide for bracelets on the FOPE site. A Small is 16cm



SizeXSSMLXLWrists in cm1516171819

The bracelet diameter can be expanded by up to 30% and the flexibility makes it easy to wear


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> This is weird. For my Small YG Prima, the number is 20. Wonder what the numbers mean



It does seem very odd that there's a 2 digit number which isn't the size, or the serial


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the Panorama ring is so beautiful and comfortable. It’s definitely a statement piece. Those long necklaces are fascinating and stunning too!  So many products to keep us entranced
> 
> I took some photos of the watches not too long ago. The standard size is Medium. I think I would need an XS, which is a size smaller than what I wear, if that’s possible. Here are my photos from that day. Those 3 watches in the background had a lot of diamonds. My close-up photos are of those that I can realistically wear haha. Each watch has a unique 3-digit number on the back of it. I guess they’re running numbers. The numbers of the watches below were 1xx. Does that mean only 100-plus FOPE watches have been made, I wonder
> 
> View attachment 4935635
> View attachment 4935636



Do the watches also roll on like the bracelets? Looks very pretty! Though I'm assuming it's not possible to add/remove links like you could with regular watches.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Do the watches also roll on like the bracelets? Looks very pretty! Though I'm assuming it's not possible to add/remove links like you could with regular watches.



Yes, they roll on like the bracelets. The bracelet is supposed to be the Vendome bracelet. I wouldn’t worry about not having links to add or remove -it’s a Flex’it after all ;D. Just that the fit should be 1 size smaller than our normal Flex’it bracelets. Then it will stay in place and not also roll around


----------



## carrotcake20

Hello! I found this forum from google. I have a Fope Flexit bracelet and wonder if yours rolls easier in one direction? The bracelet feels very loose if I roll it one way, I don't know how to describe this, and more stiff if it's rolled the other way. I searched the thread and didn't find any information on this. Hope the bracelet isn't faulty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

carrotcake20 said:


> Hello! I found this forum from google. I have a Fope Flexit bracelet and wonder if yours rolls easier in one direction? The bracelet feels very loose if I roll it one way, I don't know how to describe this, and more stiff if it's rolled the other way. I searched the thread and didn't find any information on this. Hope the bracelet isn't faulty!



I wear my bracelets rolled up so that they stay put in 1 place. Having said that, I just  rolled them down and tried rotating them in both directions and I find that they feel the same when rolled in either direction. I’ve tried rolling them up and down my wrist and also rotating them along my wrist and it all feels the same.

When did you buy yours? There’s supposed to be a 2-year warranty IIRC. Maybe there are some stiff springs inside...?


----------



## Storm Spirit

carrotcake20 said:


> Hello! I found this forum from google. I have a Fope Flexit bracelet and wonder if yours rolls easier in one direction? The bracelet feels very loose if I roll it one way, I don't know how to describe this, and more stiff if it's rolled the other way. I searched the thread and didn't find any information on this. Hope the bracelet isn't faulty!



Oh wow I never noticed! I just tested my Solo and maybe mine's the same? If I hold my bracelet by the rondel so it's horizontal, the rest of the bracelet stays horizontal, but if I flip it over then the bracelet flops - it rolls much easier this way. Is that what you mean?

I don't have anything to compare it to as I never thought to test my first bracelet, but I can feel this pull on my arm hair occasionally as it moves around, whereas the previous one didn't.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Oh wow I never noticed! I just tested my Solo and maybe mine's the same? If I hold my bracelet by the rondel so it's horizontal, the rest of the bracelet stays horizontal, but if I flip it over then the bracelet flops - it rolls much easier this way. Is that what you mean?
> 
> I don't have anything to compare it to as I never thought to test my first bracelet, but I can feel this pull on my arm hair occasionally as it moves around, whereas the previous one didn't.



I’m a little hairy  but my bracelets do not pull on my arm hair. Here’s a picture of my arm and bracelets


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m a little hairy  but my bracelets do not pull on my arm hair. Here’s a picture of my arm and bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4936416



Love your stack   That Tous bracelet is super cute too!

I'm going to email Fope direct and ask for their opinion. It does bother me a little now that I've noticed there's more resistance when rolling my bracelet one way whereas in the opposite direction it almost rolls itself occasionally, which probably explains why it pulls on my arm hair.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Love your stack   That Tous bracelet is super cute too!
> 
> I'm going to email Fope direct and ask for their opinion. It does bother me a little now that I've noticed there's more resistance when rolling my bracelet one way whereas in the opposite direction it almost rolls itself occasionally, which probably explains why it pulls on my arm hair.



Thanks so much! 

Yes, you should email them. Hope you get a helpful reply


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I don’t know if anyone remembers the sale bargain Solo ring which I bought from Michael Jones Jewellers and which had to go to Italy for resizing - well, they called me today and said it has been posted for delivery tomorrow!  It’s the one in the photo but in yellow gold.

There are some postage delays at the moment so there’s a chance it won’t get here before Christmas, but keeping my fingers crossed. I’ll post photos when it arrives!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t know if anyone remembers the sale bargain Solo ring which I bought from Michael Jones Jewellers and which had to go to Italy for resizing - well, they called me today and said it has been posted for delivery tomorrow!  It’s the one in the photo but in yellow gold.
> 
> There are some postage delays at the moment so there’s a chance it won’t get here before Christmas, but keeping my fingers crossed. I’ll post photos when it arrives!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936495



I remember!! So glad it's coming to you soon!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone own a regular Eka and how do you like it? This has been growing on me (I'm terrible ) - it looks chunkier than the Solo but that could just be the photo and its bigger links.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone own a regular Eka and how do you like it? This has been growing on me (I'm terrible ) - it looks chunkier than the Solo but that could just be the photo and its bigger links.



You are going through a normal phase of the FOPE obsession where all the bracelets just mesmerise you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My Solo ring is here and it’s absolutely gorgeous! It fits perfectly and is very substantial as, despite being from the Solo line, it is not a Flex’it ring (hence the resizing). I’m so pleased with every aspect of it and can’t wait to wear it with my bracelets!

The jewellers also put in a free gift of a Wolf travel jewellery box which was a nice touch!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Solo ring is here and it’s absolutely gorgeous! It fits perfectly and is very substantial as, despite being from the Solo line, it is not a Flex’it ring (hence the resizing). I’m so pleased with every aspect of it and can’t wait to wear it with my bracelets!
> 
> The jewellers also put in a free gift of a Wolf travel jewellery box which was a nice touch!
> 
> View attachment 4937022
> View attachment 4937023
> View attachment 4937024
> View attachment 4937025



Congrats and Merry Christmas!! A Wolf!! OMG!! It looks so good. Too good for travelling hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Solo ring is here and it’s absolutely gorgeous! It fits perfectly and is very substantial as, despite being from the Solo line, it is not a Flex’it ring (hence the resizing). I’m so pleased with every aspect of it and can’t wait to wear it with my bracelets!
> 
> The jewellers also put in a free gift of a Wolf travel jewellery box which was a nice touch!
> 
> View attachment 4937022
> View attachment 4937023
> View attachment 4937024
> View attachment 4937025



Looking at your pics again,I’m truly impressed with the workmanship. It’s been resized and yet the engraved FOPE on the outside of the band looks so fantastic!! Wow!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and Merry Christmas!! A Wolf!! OMG!! It looks so good. Too good for travelling hehe



Thank you so much and Merry Christmas to you too!  

The case is lovely, isn’t it - far too nice for travelling! (not that I’ll be doing any of that for a while  ). I have a cream one from CW Sellors so am using them to store all my rings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking at your pics again,I’m truly impressed with the workmanship. It’s been resized and yet the engraved FOPE on the outside of the band looks so fantastic!! Wow!!



Yes, it’s fantastic! Every little detail has been so well done. It went up two full ring sizes too (N to P) so it can’t be easy to make it all look so perfect. I’m also really impressed and grateful that I wasn’t charged extra, especially given that it was a sale ring!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yes, it’s fantastic! Every little detail has been so well done. It went up two full ring sizes too (N to P) so it can’t be easy to make it all look so perfect. I’m also really impressed and grateful that I wasn’t charged extra, especially given that it was a sale ring!



You have inspired me to find out more about these non-Flex’it rings - eg would resizing be free at the boutique I visit? I can only hope hehe


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Solo ring is here and it’s absolutely gorgeous! It fits perfectly and is very substantial as, despite being from the Solo line, it is not a Flex’it ring (hence the resizing). I’m so pleased with every aspect of it and can’t wait to wear it with my bracelets!
> 
> The jewellers also put in a free gift of a Wolf travel jewellery box which was a nice touch!
> 
> View attachment 4937022
> View attachment 4937023
> View attachment 4937024
> View attachment 4937025



Beautiful ring! I have the same WOLF travel jewelry case but in red. It's a really nice case and a really nice gift. Enjoy!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Solo ring is here and it’s absolutely gorgeous! It fits perfectly and is very substantial as, despite being from the Solo line, it is not a Flex’it ring (hence the resizing). I’m so pleased with every aspect of it and can’t wait to wear it with my bracelets!
> 
> The jewellers also put in a free gift of a Wolf travel jewellery box which was a nice touch!
> 
> View attachment 4937022
> View attachment 4937023
> View attachment 4937024
> View attachment 4937025




Oooooh it's so pretty!! Congrats  The jewellery box is a nice bonus too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> You have inspired me to find out more about these non-Flex’it rings - eg would resizing be free at the boutique I visit? I can only hope hehe



Oooh, I can sense another purchase on the horizon?!  I’m sure they would do it for free as they know you are a good customer and even on sale it’s still a sizeable amount of money to spend.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful ring! I have the same WOLF travel jewelry case but in red. It's a really nice case and a really nice gift. Enjoy!



Thank you! The red case sounds gorgeous! I should have received another Wolf travel case with my Solo bracelet a few days ago from CW Sellors but they didn’t have one in stock, so it’s being posted today.. wonder what colour I’ll get!  They are lovely cases


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> Oooooh it's so pretty!! Congrats  The jewellery box is a nice bonus too



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone own a regular Eka and how do you like it? This has been growing on me (I'm terrible ) - it looks chunkier than the Solo but that could just be the photo and its bigger links.



I don’t have one but that looks gorgeous! Would you get it in the rose gold? I agree with Smokie, once you start you can’t stop!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t have one but that looks gorgeous! Would you get it in the rose gold? I agree with Smokie, once you start you can’t stop!



I'll get one more... for now  I've actually just purchased this in rose gold because I love rose gold! If I get another in the future it'll likely be a yellow gold Vendome, as I'd assume their white gold is rhodium plated like most brands, which I'm not a huge fan of.

I didn't plan on buying another Fope so soon after my recent spending sprees, buuuut I managed to find this for a really good price and couldn't resist  The only potential issue is that because my order was a price match, it had to be for the identical item and size so I have a medium on the way - fingers crossed it won't be too big! It should arrive sometime in January.

For anyone interested https://www.listerhorsfall.co.uk/product-category/sale/?filter_brand=fope has a pretty good sale and you can ask CW Sellors if they could price match (their customer service is fabulous). I think as long as it's an authorised UK retailer then CW Sellers will price match, so it's worth asking!

Also, I was told by CW Sellors that orders placed before Jan 1st won't be affected by any Brexit changes. With Fope being an Italian brand and UK no longer part of the EU soon, I have no idea what will happen to the prices, which was another contributing factor to me ordering now.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Eeeewww.. In a good way. I would like to try this on in person.



moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for showing your lovely pieces ladies. Mine has arrived and I am thrilled


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oooh, I can sense another purchase on the horizon?!  I’m sure they would do it for free as they know you are a good customer and even on sale it’s still a sizeable amount of money to spend.



I'm curious to know but a resizing may not be economical for me because it would be a reduction in size haha. But still good to know about


----------



## SmokieDragon

FOPE sale for those in the UK: https://www.sarahlayton.co.uk/sale/fope-m127


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> FOPE sale for those in the UK: https://www.sarahlayton.co.uk/sale/fope-m127



Love those Fope Eka earrings in white gold  I can’t spend any more though at the moment so will live vicariously through other people’s purchases!


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> FOPE sale for those in the UK: https://www.sarahlayton.co.uk/sale/fope-m127



Nothing I want... Phew!   

P.S. If anyone's interested in this sale, it's worth asking CW Sellors to price match - they still offer a returns policy for price matched items, as opposed to the "sale items are non-returnable" here, which I don't think is legal in the UK for online purchases.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just thought I would share - wearing some of my Fope pieces today   

This thread has been quiet, has anyone got any more purchases in the pipeline? I think this is me done for the moment although I would love a longer length necklace (probably from the Prima line) and a pair of earrings at some point. Oh, and a Panorama ring. The wish list never ends!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just thought I would share - wearing some of my Fope pieces today
> 
> This thread has been quiet, has anyone got any more purchases in the pipeline? I think this is me done for the moment although I would love a longer length necklace (probably from the Prima line) and a pair of earrings at some point. Oh, and a Panorama ring. The wish list never ends!
> 
> View attachment 4954045
> View attachment 4954046



Your FOPEs are looking absolutely gorgeous! 

Although I should be done as far as bracelets are concerned, I'm thinking about an XS Eka. I'm still thinking about a watch but the downside is it's a quartz.

You should really give their earrings a go  The earrings I have are omega-backed and they are really comfortable - they have become my trusty pair when I just want something easy and fast to put on which look great too 

As for rings, I found out they can customise it for my size K finger which then means I can never get it on sale, LOL! So I will live happily with my sole Flex'it ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Your FOPEs are looking absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Although I should be done as far as bracelets are concerned, I'm thinking about an XS Eka. I'm still thinking about a watch but the downside is it's a quartz.
> 
> You should really give their earrings a go  The earrings I have are omega-backed and they are really comfortable - they have become my trusty pair when I just want something easy and fast to put on which look great too
> 
> As for rings, I found out they can customise it for my size K finger which then means I can never get it on sale, LOL! So I will live happily with my sole Flex'it ring



Thank you! I’m really loving the yellow gold Solo bracelet in particular, thinking about selling my white gold Solo and yellow gold Prima bracelets as I’m not really wearing them enough - then put the money towards another piece. I haven’t decided yet as don’t want to regret it. 

When you say xs Eka, do you mean size wise or the larger Eka model in the extra small wrist size? I love the larger Eka line! I was looking at some of the bracelets too but feel I should be done with bracelets now as well! 

I really love the earrings but definitely would want yellow gold, so just waiting to see if a pair turn up in the sale that I like.

You never know, you might be able to get a sale ring in your size! My Solo ring was resized for free and they still maintained the sale price! At worst they might charge you a fee to resize it? Plus you wouldn’t be able to return it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I’m really loving the yellow gold Solo bracelet in particular, thinking about selling my white gold Solo and yellow gold Prima bracelets as I’m not really wearing them enough - then put the money towards another piece. I haven’t decided yet as don’t want to regret it.
> 
> When you say xs Eka, do you mean size wise or the larger Eka model in the extra small wrist size? I love the larger Eka line! I was looking at some of the bracelets too but feel I should be done with bracelets now as well!
> 
> I really love the earrings but definitely would want yellow gold, so just waiting to see if a pair turn up in the sale that I like.
> 
> You never know, you might be able to get a sale ring in your size! My Solo ring was resized for free and they still maintained the sale price! At worst they might charge you a fee to resize it? Plus you wouldn’t be able to return it.



I mean the Eka model is the extra small wrist size hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladies, my SA told me there will be a worldwide price increase of 8% on 1 Feb 2021!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

I've finally received my Eka after 2 months of waiting! I was initially told 4-5 weeks and contemplated cancelling the order, but I received the dispatch email on the same day I was going to cancel, so I thought I might as well check it out first!

The Eka been with me for a couple of days and has definitely grown on me - I wasn't expecting to like it more than the Solo! IMO the Solo looks more interesting in photos, but IRL I prefer the Eka as its larger links make it look more substantial. The Eka's rondel isn't fixed and moves around slightly, unlike the Solo's fixed rondel. Overall I'm super happy with my purchase  and I think I'm one step closer to "bracelet peace" 

On another note, my Solo hasn't really been calling out to me so I'm considering selling it at some point...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> I've finally received my Eka after 2 months of waiting! I was initially told 4-5 weeks and contemplated cancelling the order, but I received the dispatch email on the same day I was going to cancel, so I thought I might as well check it out first!
> 
> The Eka been with me for a couple of days and has definitely grown on me - I wasn't expecting to like it more than the Solo! IMO the Solo looks more interesting in photos, but IRL I prefer the Eka as its larger links make it look more substantial. The Eka's rondel isn't fixed and moves around slightly, unlike the Solo's fixed rondel. Overall I'm super happy with my purchase  and I think I'm one step closer to "bracelet peace"
> 
> On another note, my Solo hasn't really been calling out to me so I'm considering selling it at some point...



Congratulations, it’s beautiful!  Love the look of it stacked with your other bracelets too, especially the Love! 

I was considering buying an Eka at some point (already have an Eka Tiny which like you I preferred in real life as opposed to stock pictures) so it’s great to see yours and how it looks stacked with your other bracelets.

I love my yellow gold Solo but have to admit I’m not that keen on my white gold one, but I think that’s because I favour yellow gold generally and definitely in bracelets. I’m thinking about selling both the white gold Solo as well as yellow gold Prima when shops reopen here. Where would you think about selling yours if you did decide to move it on?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

This is my stack today - Solo and Eka Tiny with my Love cuff.


----------



## sarachryan

I wear my three flex stacked and I think they look better stacked. So don’t sell any I say! And wear them all together


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> I've finally received my Eka after 2 months of waiting! I was initially told 4-5 weeks and contemplated cancelling the order, but I received the dispatch email on the same day I was going to cancel, so I thought I might as well check it out first!
> 
> The Eka been with me for a couple of days and has definitely grown on me - I wasn't expecting to like it more than the Solo! IMO the Solo looks more interesting in photos, but IRL I prefer the Eka as its larger links make it look more substantial. The Eka's rondel isn't fixed and moves around slightly, unlike the Solo's fixed rondel. Overall I'm super happy with my purchase  and I think I'm one step closer to "bracelet peace"
> 
> On another note, my Solo hasn't really been calling out to me so I'm considering selling it at some point...



Congrats!! It looks magnificent!  Ironically, I was thinking about an Eka today too when your post showed up haha! It must be a sign! I think you can consider a Love Nest one day as that looks substantial too


----------



## SmokieDragon

sarachryan said:


> I wear my three flex stacked and I think they look better stacked. So don’t sell any I say! And wear them all together



You are so right about stacking them and wearing them all together! Here are mine - I’ve found a way to wear my WG Prima on my left hand with a jadeite bangle and mixed gold bracelet. On my right, I have my YG Prima, YG Eka Tiny, WG Love Nest and another jadeite bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> This is my stack today - Solo and Eka Tiny with my Love cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5003980



Looking wonderful, especially the Eka Tiny but I may be biased haha!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Onebagtoomany said:


> Congratulations, it’s beautiful!  Love the look of it stacked with your other bracelets too, especially the Love!
> 
> I was considering buying an Eka at some point (already have an Eka Tiny which like you I preferred in real life as opposed to stock pictures) so it’s great to see yours and how it looks stacked with your other bracelets.
> 
> I love my yellow gold Solo but have to admit I’m not that keen on my white gold one, but I think that’s because I favour yellow gold generally and definitely in bracelets. I’m thinking about selling both the white gold Solo as well as yellow gold Prima when shops reopen here. Where would you think about selling yours if you did decide to move it on?



Thank you!  Ooh which Eka model(s) do you have in mind? Unfortunately I don't actually know of any places to sell it other than ebay. Second hadn jewellery shops probably won't give much for it. I'm in no rush to sell though, so I'll probably just box it up and hold onto it for a few years.


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! It looks magnificent!  Ironically, I was thinking about an Eka today too when your post showed up haha! It must be a sign! I think you can consider a Love Nest one day as that looks substantial too



Aww, thank you!! I have just seen the Love Nest pic and wow, it certainly is a lot more substiantial! I think I'll need to see this one in real life first 

Are all of your flexits the same size (small/medium/large etc)?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Storm Spirit said:


> Aww, thank you!! I have just seen the Love Nest pic and wow, it certainly is a lot more substiantial! I think I'll need to see this one in real life first
> 
> Are all of your flexits the same size (small/medium/large etc)?



Yes, mine are all the same size which is a small


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you!  Ooh which Eka model(s) do you have in mind? Unfortunately I don't actually know of any places to sell it other than ebay. Second hadn jewellery shops probably won't give much for it. I'm in no rush to sell though, so I'll probably just box it up and hold onto it for a few years.



Not sure re Eka, I don’t dare start researching it as trying to remain content with the Fope bracelets I have - I also tend to stack them with my Love when I wear them so wouldn’t want to stack more than three bracelets in total. I agree about selling, I doubt a jeweller would pay that much. Like you I’d rather hold on to them for a while longer!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking wonderful, especially the Eka Tiny but I may be biased haha!



Thank you! You inspired the purchase of the Eka Tiny and it still remains my favourite Fope piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cleaning the non-ultrasonic way with a little bit of hot water, dishwashing liquid and a toothbrush after a 10-minute soak. The result - yay!! This happened cos I was too lazy to refill my L’Occitane shower gel and was using another shower gel for a week. The residue left behind on the FOPEs was whitish!


----------



## Stewartmac1

Storm Spirit said:


> Nothing I want... Phew!
> 
> P.S. If anyone's interested in this sale, it's worth asking CW Sellors to price match - they still offer a returns policy for price matched items, as opposed to the "sale items are non-returnable" here, which I don't think is legal in the UK for online purchases.


'Sale items are non-returnable" is perfectly legal in the UK. When purchasing a sale item you are agreeing to this as well as the other T&C's. Of course, should there be a fault with the item, then your statutory rights are unaffected.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Stewartmac1 said:


> 'Sale items are non-returnable" is perfectly legal in the UK. When purchasing a sale item you are agreeing to this as well as the other T&C's. Of course, should there be a fault with the item, then your statutory rights are unaffected.



If you're referring to in store, then yes


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Prima YG earrings have discoloured since I bought them in September last year. They look RG now. My SA told me to bring them in under warranty so that they can be sent to Italy for repair. With this pandemic, don’t know when I will see them again. Will be sending in next week


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> My Prima YG earrings have discoloured since I bought them in September last year. They look RG now. My SA told me to bring them in under warranty so that they can be sent to Italy for repair. With this pandemic, don’t know when I will see them again. Will be sending in next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084139



Oh no!  I wonder how that would have happened, given that they are solid gold? It’s not as if there is plating to wear off? You must be so disappointed. Hopefully they will be repaired soon and you won’t have to wait too long


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t posted on here for ages, been happy with my little collection although still thinking about adding an Eka bracelet or necklace at some stage  

I did sell my yellow gold Prima bracelet and two rings in the end to my jewellers when they reopened, they offered me very competitive prices which was a nice surprise as I was worried about losing too much money on them. I feel sad about the rings, especially the one that I had resized, but I wasn’t wearing them and the Prima one in particular was really uncomfortable despite being the right size range for my finger. I definitely prefer the flex it aspect in a bracelet!

Has anyone added to their collection recently? Would love to see!

I rediscovered the love for my white gold Solo bracelet, wearing it today on its own


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I was admiring this Eka necklace yesterday on the Fope page on Facebook - isn’t it just beautiful  Sadly well above my price range!


----------



## Passerine123

Onebagtoomany said:


> I was admiring this Eka necklace yesterday on the Fope page on Facebook - isn’t it just beautiful  Sadly well above my price range!
> 
> View attachment 5084180


It is beautiful...what was the price?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Passerine123 said:


> It is beautiful...what was the price?



I don’t know what the diamond weight is but looking at similar Eka necklaces on CW Sellors the price is anywhere from just under £8k to £13k!


----------



## Passerine123

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t know what the diamond weight is but looking at similar Eka necklaces on CW Sellors the price is anywhere from just under £8k to £13k!


Thanks! We’re going to Italy in October or December and will look at those (or similar) in Milan, Bologna or Rome. Best prices might be in Bologna as it’s the least touristed of the three. 

Costco makes a very nice similar necklace at the terrific price of $2700; however it’s 14k not 18 and no diamonds. But they don’t ship overseas


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Passerine123 said:


> Thanks! We’re going to Italy in October or December and will look at those (or similar) in Milan, Bologna or Rome. Best prices might be in Bologna as it’s the least touristed of the three.
> 
> Costco makes a very nice similar necklace at the terrific price of $2700; however it’s 14k not 18 and no diamonds. But they don’t ship overseas



Am so jealous - love Italy! I have Italian heritage and so does my husband but haven’t been able to visit for quite a few years  I’m sure prices will be much more reasonable there. 

I have a 15% off code for CW Sellors but even this necklace would still be well over £6k which is very steep: 









						Fope Flex'It Eka 18ct Yellow Gold 0.37ct Diamond Necklace 721C PAVE | C W Sellors Fine Jewellery
					

Fope Flex'It Eka 18ct Yellow Gold 0.37ct Diamond Necklace,  721C PAVE   £8,860.00. Authorised stockists, Buy online today with 0%  and Free Delivery.




					www.cwsellors.co.uk
				




The Eka Tiny necklaces look gorgeous too and are much cheaper, so might have to look at those as a more affordable alternative!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just saw this Eka Tiny one which looks identical, just much thinner:









						Fope Eka Tiny 18ct Yellow Gold 0.19ct Diamond Necklace 730C/PAVE | C W Sellors Fine Jewellery
					

Fope Eka Tiny 18ct Yellow Gold 0.19ct Diamond Necklace,  730C/PAVE   £3,060.00. In Stock. Authorised stockists, Buy online today with 0%  and Free Delivery.




					www.cwsellors.co.uk
				




Such a price difference as with 15% off it would be £2295!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oh no!  I wonder how that would have happened, given that they are solid gold? It’s not as if there is plating to wear off? You must be so disappointed. Hopefully they will be repaired soon and you won’t have to wait too long



Yes, I am disappointed. One day, I just noticed that they looked so dark and realised that they had completely changed colour. That is the problem with 18k - it's not pure gold and probably this one had too much copper added to it. I've had some darkening of 18k gold on other brands but not large areas (ie not the whole thing!) which could be rubbed off with a jewellery cloth that I got FOC from a jade shop in this region. I don't think I will be buying any more FOPE earrings though I love the Panorama ones.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Haven’t posted on here for ages, been happy with my little collection although still thinking about adding an Eka bracelet or necklace at some stage
> 
> I did sell my yellow gold Prima bracelet and two rings in the end to my jewellers when they reopened, they offered me very competitive prices which was a nice surprise as I was worried about losing too much money on them. I feel sad about the rings, especially the one that I had resized, but I wasn’t wearing them and the Prima one in particular was really uncomfortable despite being the right size range for my finger. I definitely prefer the flex it aspect in a bracelet!
> 
> Has anyone added to their collection recently? Would love to see!
> 
> I rediscovered the love for my white gold Solo bracelet, wearing it today on its own
> 
> View attachment 5084179



Looking beautiful!  Glad you managed to get good prices too for your pieces.

I can only wear my Prima ring on my middle fingers and thumbs comfortably. It's too loose on my ring finger and too tight on my index finger - a dimple and some soreness results. Sometimes I do feel like I should have gone for the Vendome one since it was only £20 more, had more gold and could be worn on more fingers including the ring finger but it didn't match my bracelet and earrings LOL!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I am disappointed. One day, I just noticed that they looked so dark and realised that they had completely changed colour. That is the problem with 18k - it's not pure gold and probably this one had too much copper added to it. I've had some darkening of 18k gold on other brands but not large areas (ie not the whole thing!) which could be rubbed off with a jewellery cloth that I got FOC from a jade shop in this region. I don't think I will be buying any more FOPE earrings though I love the Panorama ones.




I’ll be steering clear too then for this reason - if I bought Fope earrings they would be in yellow gold. How disappointing for you  I hope this doesn’t happen to any other yellow gold pieces. It will be interesting to see what Fope say when you send the earrings for repair.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking beautiful!  Glad you managed to get good prices too for your pieces.
> 
> I can only wear my Prima ring on my middle fingers and thumbs comfortably. It's too loose on my ring finger and too tight on my index finger - a dimple and some soreness results. Sometimes I do feel like I should have gone for the Vendome one since it was only £20 more, had more gold and could be worn on more fingers including the ring finger but it didn't match my bracelet and earrings LOL!



Thank you! I had thought about selling the white gold Solo but am so glad I didn’t. I just needed to wear it more. I want to get an Eka bracelet or necklace now in yellow gold and then I think I am done. I love some of the ring designs but I don’t think they suit my sausage fingers, lol! 

Yes, am really pleased about the prices I got for the pieces I moved on. I wasn’t sure about how much they would offer as Fope isn’t hugely well known here but for one of the rings I pretty much got back what I had spent! 

Ha ha, I don’t blame you for wanting your pieces to match! I’m already thinking that when I eventually get an Eka necklace (still dreaming of the one I linked to above) I would get an Eka bracelet to match!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ll be steering clear too then for this reason - if I bought Fope earrings they would be in yellow gold. How disappointing for you  I hope this doesn’t happen to any other yellow gold pieces. It will be interesting to see what Fope say when you send the earrings for repair.



So far so good (touch wood!) for my YG Prima ring, Prima bracelet and Eka Tiny bracelet. I wear the ring once a week while the bracelets are daily staples. I wore my earrings about 2-3 times a week as they were my go-to earrings for when I was pressed for time or just wanted to wear something nice and secure


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> So far so good (touch wood!) for my YG Prima ring, Prima bracelet and Eka Tiny bracelet. I wear the ring once a week while the bracelets are daily staples. I wore my earrings about 2-3 times a week as they were my go-to earrings for when I was pressed for time or just wanted to wear something nice and secure



That’s good they have held up well. I still have a Prima necklace in YG, Solo bracelets x2 in YG and WG and Eka Tiny bracelet in YG and would say the quality has been outstanding so far.


----------



## Stewartmac1

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I am disappointed. One day, I just noticed that they looked so dark and realised that they had completely changed colour. That is the problem with 18k - it's not pure gold and probably this one had too much copper added to it. I've had some darkening of 18k gold on other brands but not large areas (ie not the whole thing!) which could be rubbed off with a jewellery cloth that I got FOC from a jade shop in this region. I don't think I will be buying any more FOPE earrings though I love the Panorama ones.


I am very surprised that your Fope earrings have discoloured. As far as I am concerned Fope products & quality control are among the highest in the industry. You say 'that is the problem with 18k', however, there is no problem with 18k gold; the alloy is perfectly stable & should not discolour. The amount of copper will determine the finished colour of the gold, but will have no bearing on how it changes over time. In my experience (jewellery retail,) the only reason !8k yellow gold will discolour is if it is subjected to chemical contamination ie. perfume, hairspray or deodorant. There is simply no other way in my opinion for the discolouration to occur. It will be very interesting to hear what Fope have to say when they examine your earrings. I'm sure your issue will be resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stewartmac1 said:


> I am very surprised that your Fope earrings have discoloured. As far as I am concerned Fope products & quality control are among the highest in the industry. You say 'that is the problem with 18k', however, there is no problem with 18k gold; the alloy is perfectly stable & should not discolour. The amount of copper will determine the finished colour of the gold, but will have no bearing on how it changes over time. In my experience (jewellery retail,) the only reason !8k yellow gold will discolour is if it is subjected to chemical contamination ie. perfume, hairspray or deodorant. There is simply no other way in my opinion for the discolouration to occur. It will be very interesting to hear what Fope have to say when they examine your earrings. I'm sure your issue will be resolved to your satisfaction.
> View attachment 5085015
> View attachment 5085016
> View attachment 5085017
> View attachment 5085018



Well I don't use perfume or hairspray. My deodorant is roll-on. My YG ring and 2 YG bracelets have been fine but these earrings are something else. I think there is always a dud/lemon out of every manufactured batch. Happens in cars so not inconceivable for it to happen with jewellery too. *fond memories of my Lexus lemon

Oh, love your FOPEs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets today stacked with my new Cartier SM Love with six diamonds - loving the combination


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets today stacked with my new Cartier SM Love with six diamonds - loving the combination
> 
> View attachment 5085669




Congrats!! They all look so beautiful together


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! They all look so beautiful together



Thank you! I really like them together, the thin Love works much better with the Fopes than my Love cuff I think, certainly much more comfortable!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My previously discoloured earrings are ready. I’m not sure what processes have been done but they look great from the photo - can’t pick them up yet as I’m in a locked down area


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> My previously discoloured earrings are ready. I’m not sure what processes have been done but they look great from the photo - can’t pick them up yet as I’m in a locked down area
> 
> View attachment 5137573



Great news! Am sure they will have done a wonderful job


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bumping this thread


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve had a bit of an overhaul of my jewellery and moved on some pieces which I wasn’t wearing/no longer felt suited me. Of my Fope jewellery my Prima necklace and bracelet in yellow gold, Prima ring in yellow gold, Solo ring in yellow gold and Solo bracelet in white gold have all been sold. 

I want to use the funds to finally buy an Eka necklace in yellow gold but am a bit scared to spend so much without being able to try it on first. Does anyone have this necklace or a similar one in terms of thickness? Is it easy to wear with everyday outfits?

I have also been looking at the Eka Tiny line which is much cheaper, but am worried that it might be a bit insubstantial for the still not inconsiderable price.

Any thoughts would be welcomed!


----------



## oreo713

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve had a bit of an overhaul of my jewellery and moved on some pieces which I wasn’t wearing/no longer felt suited me. Of my Fope jewellery my Prima necklace and bracelet in yellow gold, Prima ring in yellow gold, Solo ring in yellow gold and Solo bracelet in white gold have all been sold.
> 
> I want to use the funds to finally buy an Eka necklace in yellow gold but am a bit scared to spend so much without being able to try it on first. Does anyone have this necklace or a similar one in terms of thickness? Is it easy to wear with everyday outfits?
> 
> I have also been looking at the Eka Tiny line which is much cheaper, but am worried that it might be a bit insubstantial for the still not inconsiderable price.
> 
> Any thoughts would be welcomed!
> 
> View attachment 5163119


That's a stunning necklace!   Did you sell your things on ebay?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve had a bit of an overhaul of my jewellery and moved on some pieces which I wasn’t wearing/no longer felt suited me. Of my Fope jewellery my Prima necklace and bracelet in yellow gold, Prima ring in yellow gold, Solo ring in yellow gold and Solo bracelet in white gold have all been sold.
> 
> I want to use the funds to finally buy an Eka necklace in yellow gold but am a bit scared to spend so much without being able to try it on first. Does anyone have this necklace or a similar one in terms of thickness? Is it easy to wear with everyday outfits?
> 
> I have also been looking at the Eka Tiny line which is much cheaper, but am worried that it might be a bit insubstantial for the still not inconsiderable price.
> 
> Any thoughts would be welcomed!
> 
> View attachment 5163119



I will model my Eka Tiny necklace for u tmrw. It’s not insubstantial. I’ve tried on a necklace like the one in this picture in the boutique. The look was too thick for me


----------



## Onebagtoomany

oreo713 said:


> That's a stunning necklace!   Did you sell your things on ebay?



No, to a jeweller! I considered going down the Ebay/consignment route but have heard so many horror stories of things being switched and returned. I actually got quite reasonable prices for most of them and excellent prices for the two rings. 

The necklace is a beauty. I’m so tempted just to go ahead (and could return if I needed to) but it’s such a lot of money and I don’t want lust to blind me to how much I would actually wear it. I sold the Prima necklace as I found it a bit flimsy and it didn’t go with most of my other jewellery, other than my Fope pieces. But I prefer the Eka’s design to the Prima, the one diamond rondel (my Prima had three which made it look more dressy) and feel that the thickness would make it a lot more versatile as it looks great as a standalone piece. I can imagine wearing it with a lot of tops and also dresses.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I will model my Eka Tiny necklace for u tmrw. It’s not insubstantial. I’ve tried on a necklace like the one in this picture in the boutique. The look was too thick for me



Would love to see!

I’m only thinking insubstantial as I’m basing my opinion on the Prima which was also a thin necklace, but it’s not a fair comparison as it might have been the design of the Prima which put me off. I absolutely love my Eka Tiny bracelet and the style of the gold. 

I’m also not small - UK size 14/16 - so hoping the thicker Eka might look more in proportion. But then the Prima looked fine from that point of view, so the Eka Tiny would too hopefully! 

The Eka Tiny is literally just over a quarter of the price, so that’s something to bear in mind. But I don’t want to get it for that reason as then I might still pine for and eventually buy the Eka! I wish there was a way I could try both on first.


----------



## SmokieDragon

@Onebagtoomany , here’s my Eka Tiny necklace. It’s 3mm thick. I’m a size 10/12 UK but I do think I have a thin neck as I have no problems with 40cm chains. This necklace is 43cm I think. Please forgive my bad complexion - I blame having to wear a mask for my breakouts haha


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> @Onebagtoomany , here’s my Eka Tiny necklace. It’s 3mm thick. I’m a size 10/12 UK but I do think I have a thin neck as I have no problems with 40cm chains. This necklace is 43cm I think. Please forgive my bad complexion - I blame having to wear a mask for my breakouts haha
> 
> View attachment 5163899
> View attachment 5163900
> View attachment 5163901


I just love this necklace!


Onebagtoomany said:


> No, to a jeweller! I considered going down the Ebay/consignment route but have heard so many horror stories of things being switched and returned. I actually got quite reasonable prices for most of them and excellent prices for the two rings.
> 
> The necklace is a beauty. I’m so tempted just to go ahead (and could return if I needed to) but it’s such a lot of money and I don’t want lust to blind me to how much I would actually wear it. I sold the Prima necklace as I found it a bit flimsy and it didn’t go with most of my other jewellery, other than my Fope pieces. But I prefer the Eka’s design to the Prima, the one diamond rondel (my Prima had three which made it look more dressy) and feel that the thickness would make it a lot more versatile as it looks great as a standalone piece. I can imagine wearing it with a lot of tops and also dresses.


Thanks.  I love the EKA also.  I purchased the Maori bracelet many  many years ago when Fope wsn't as expensive as it is now.  Unfortunately, I can't afford to even look now!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> @Onebagtoomany , here’s my Eka Tiny necklace. It’s 3mm thick. I’m a size 10/12 UK but I do think I have a thin neck as I have no problems with 40cm chains. This necklace is 43cm I think. Please forgive my bad complexion - I blame having to wear a mask for my breakouts haha
> 
> View attachment 5163899
> View attachment 5163900
> View attachment 5163901



Looks gorgeous! I’m swaying towards the Eka Tiny version of the necklace again now, lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> I just love this necklace!
> 
> Thanks.  I love the EKA also.  I purchased the Maori bracelet many  many years ago when Fope wsn't as expensive as it is now.  Unfortunately, I can't afford to even look now!



Thanks so much! Would love to see a picture of your Maori bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve been wearing my Eka Tiny necklace 24/7 since I posted my pictures last Saturday. It’s so comfortable that I don’t even feel it’s there. Great for sleeping too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Made a decision, finally! Getting this  




The Eka is too big and I think I would struggle to combine it with everyday outfits because of that. I should receive the Eka Tiny on Friday, can’t wait!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Here is a photo I took of myself when I had my Prima necklace, so looking at this I think the Eka Tiny will still have a good presence on and I prefer the mesh and single diamond rondel which will be less dressy looking?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Made a decision, finally! Getting this
> 
> View attachment 5175483
> 
> 
> The Eka is too big and I think I would struggle to combine it with everyday outfits because of that. I should receive the Eka Tiny on Friday, can’t wait!



Congrats and looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and looking forward to your reveal!



Thank you! Just had a despatch note so should definitely get it tomorrow


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Would love to see a picture of your Maori bracelet





SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Would love to see a picture of your Maori bracelet


Here you go!!  I could only place it on my wrist. Too difficult for me to get it locked.


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> Here you go!!  I could only place it on my wrist. Too difficult for me to get it locked.



Thanks so much for the photos! The links look like those on my Love Nest! Love the diamonds on it too!


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the photos! The links look like those on my Love Nest! Love the diamonds on it too!


Thank you!   It's really much prettier in person.  The diamonds are so sparkly.  I'm just having a problem with putting it on because I have Dupuytren's disease which limits the dexterity of my fingers.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

oreo713 said:


> Here you go!!  I could only place it on my wrist. Too difficult for me to get it locked.



It’s beautiful!  Love the diamonds and placement of them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I should have posted on Friday but haven’t had a chance - here is a photo of my new Eka Tiny necklace in yellow gold worn on. Excuse the mask, in a shop! I’m really pleased with it, it’s a bit smaller than I expected but that makes it more versatile as I can wear it on its own or layer it with other chains/necklaces.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I should have posted on Friday but haven’t had a chance - here is a photo of my new Eka Tiny necklace in yellow gold worn on. Excuse the mask, in a shop! I’m really pleased with it, it’s a bit smaller than I expected but that makes it more versatile as I can wear it on its own or layer it with other chains/necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 5178378



It looks lovely on you!! I think it's noticeably thicker than the Prima necklace you had and I think the single rondel makes it very versatile to be dressed up or down. Even in the shadows, it glows!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> It looks lovely on you!! I think it's noticeably thicker than the Prima necklace you had and I think the single rondel makes it very versatile to be dressed up or down. Even in the shadows, it glows!



Thank you! So happy with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My previously discoloured Prima earrings have become my go-to pair again! I hardly wear other pairs of earrings now that I have to wear a mask - the Omega backs  really comfortable


----------



## SmokieDragon

FOPE trifecta - 2 Primas in YG & WG and 1 YG Eka Tiny. Photos don’t do these bracelets justice - the diamonds are all so sparkly and the bracelets themselves shine. I will try again in broad daylight tomorrow hehe


----------



## Oliv2007

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting a photo of my new Prima ring, but in truth I was debating whether to keep it or not  It is gorgeous but size-wise only fits comfortably on my ring finger! It does technically fit on my other fingers but doesn’t feel comfortable, so I would definitely have needed the large size if I was going to wear it on any other finger... HOWEVER, it is a stunning ring and looks gorgeous worn with my Fope bracelets, which I don’t think look right with most of my other right-hand rings, so on that basis I have decided to keep it  Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 4887358


This is a beautiful stack  Please could I ask what size your love bracelet and Fope bracelets are? I have a love bracelet in size 18 and would like to get a similar size Fope bracelet to stack alongside. Many thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oliv2007 said:


> This is a beautiful stack  Please could I ask what size your love bracelet and Fope bracelets are? I have a love bracelet in size 18 and would like to get a similar size Fope bracelet to stack alongside. Many thanks!



Thank you! I have since sold the middle Prima bracelet but replaced it with a Solo bracelet in yellow gold instead which I normally wear stacked with the Eka Tiny and either my Love cuff or Love SM bracelet.

My Love cuff is a size 18 and my two Fope bracelets are a size medium. I find that they stack quite well without overlapping, especially if I wear the cuff at the top of the stack, furthest away from my wrist.

What Fope bracelet are you thinking of getting? Exciting!


----------



## Oliv2007

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I have since sold the middle Prima bracelet but replaced it with a Solo bracelet in yellow gold instead which I normally wear stacked with the Eka Tiny and either my Love cuff or Love SM bracelet.
> 
> My Love cuff is a size 18 and my two Fope bracelets are a size medium. I find that they stack quite well without overlapping, especially if I wear the cuff at the top of the stack, furthest away from my wrist.
> 
> What Fope bracelet are you thinking of getting? Exciting!



Thanks for your reply!

I like both of the bracelets below, which one do you think would stack best?


----------



## Oliv2007

Sorry, I’m not very good at posting pictures


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Oliv2007 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I like both of the bracelets below, which one do you think would stack best?
> 
> View attachment 5243377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243378
> View attachment 5243377
> View attachment 5243378



I don’t think you can go wrong with either of them! They are both lovely but I have a soft spot for the Eka Tiny as I prefer the style of the gold mesh. The rondel on the Eka Tiny in your link also looks more substantial and may sit better/feel more comfortable on the wrist?


----------



## SmokieDragon

I agree with @Onebagtoomany on the Eka Tiny. I think it will complement your Love better as it is slightly thicker than the Prima (and I say this even though I have that Prima that you are considering and really love it as it’s so comfortable and sparkly too). I think the Eka Tiny rondel, despite being only 0.01 ct more than the Prima model, looks wider so that’s a positive as it looks like it has more diamonds. 

In the screenshots above, I notice you picked size S for the Prima when I thought you are looking for size M?


----------



## SmokieDragon

In the end, managed to take better photos in my house later and the next day when I went to pick up my repaired tennis bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

I also tried on the new Eka Tiny with the hexagonal rondels. I don’t think I’m a fan. The rondel makes it heavier than necessary and there is some discomfort when taking off due to the edges of the hexagons. 

I’m holding my breath for the Icon bracelets which could reach my country in a month’s time.


----------



## Oliv2007

SmokieDragon said:


> I agree with @Onebagtoomany on the Eka Tiny. I think it will complement your Love better as it is slightly thicker than the Prima (and I say this even though I have that Prima that you are considering and really love it as it’s so comfortable and sparkly too). I think the Eka Tiny rondel, despite being only 0.01 ct more than the Prima model, looks wider so that’s a positive as it looks like it has more diamonds.
> 
> In the screenshots above, I notice you picked size S for the Prima when I thought you are looking for size M?



Thanks for your reply, I think I will go for the Eka Tiny - in medium
All the photos and advice in this forum have been really helpful, so glad I found it.  I might wait and see if there is a Black Friday deal but hopefully I can get it for Christmas.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks to being inspired by a photo taken by a friend with the same gorgeous ring, I just bought the Vendome Flex’it ring in yellow gold with a diamond rondel from CW Sellors, which arrived this morning  I LOVE it! I had some woes with the previous Fope Prima ring I bought (and sold on) due to sizing/feeling a bit underwhelmed with the style on my finger, but this one is perfect for me and oh so comfortable! I love how thick the mesh is and the look of the diamond rondel.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks to being inspired by a photo taken by a friend with the same gorgeous ring, I just bought the Vendome Flex’it ring in yellow gold with a diamond rondel from CW Sellors, which arrived this morning  I LOVE it! I had some woes with the previous Fope Prima ring I bought (and sold on) due to sizing/feeling a bit underwhelmed with the style on my finger, but this one is perfect for me and oh so comfortable! I love how thick the mesh is and the look of the diamond rondel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273313



Congrats!! This looks like the Vendome ring that I tried on, was enamoured with but ultimately, I went with the Prima as it matched my bracelet and earrings! I still do think of this one off and on though haha


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! This looks like the Vendome ring that I tried on, was enamoured with but ultimately, I went with the Prima as it matched my bracelet and earrings! I still do think of this one off and on though haha



Thank you! I love the Prima on you and you have the full coordinating set  I think as I have chunky fingers I look better with chunky rings in this sort of style!


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

Hi everyone I would love to see what Fope bracelet would look best with my stack - I have a 15cm wrist at the bone, a small JUC in 15, a Cartier love cuff 16cm next to a Cartier Panthere 16cm and it would love to put a small Fope in between  and if you have any photos of your love next to a Fope all the better


----------



## babypanda

I just read this whole thread! Wow! Beautiful pieces. I can’t believe I hadn’t heard of this jewelry brand before! 
Can anyone identify this FOPE bracelet please? (Picture taken from another tpf thread. Hope that’s ok). I can’t figure out which FOPE model she’s wearing.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

babypanda said:


> I just read this whole thread! Wow! Beautiful pieces. I can’t believe I hadn’t heard of this jewelry brand before!
> Can anyone identify this FOPE bracelet please? (Picture taken from another tpf thread. Hope that’s ok). I can’t figure out which FOPE model she’s wearing.



I know we need this bracelet!


----------



## SmokieDragon

babypanda said:


> I just read this whole thread! Wow! Beautiful pieces. I can’t believe I hadn’t heard of this jewelry brand before!
> Can anyone identify this FOPE bracelet please? (Picture taken from another tpf thread. Hope that’s ok). I can’t figure out which FOPE model she’s wearing.



Looks like it’s from the Solo line https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/solo.html?chk=8b06aa39d16e227c042440c4e01c75ff


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like it’s from the Solo line https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/solo.html?chk=8b06aa39d16e227c042440c4e01c75ff


Thanks I think you are right!


----------



## babypanda

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like it’s from the Solo line https://www.fope.com/en_as/collections/solo.html?chk=8b06aa39d16e227c042440c4e01c75ff


Thank you! I thought so but needed to be sure. You have so many gorgeous pieces. Have you had any issues with them?
 Do you have any idea how these bracelets sizes compare to the cartier bracelet sizes? How to pick a size that sits flush with cartier?


----------



## SmokieDragon

babypanda said:


> Thank you! I thought so but needed to be sure. You have so many gorgeous pieces. Have you had any issues with them?
> Do you have any idea how these bracelets sizes compare to the cartier bracelet sizes? How to pick a size that sits flush with cartier?



Thanks so much! I’ve never had issues with the bracelets, necklace and ring that I have but I had an issue with my YG Prima earrings which became discoloured after a few months of use. As the warranty period is 2 years, it was recoloured FOC. 

I don’t have a Cartier Love bracelet but my right wrist size is 14.5cm (which should make me a size 16 for the Love I think) and I wear a size S FOPE. I have tried size XS before too but since I prefer to wear my bracelets higher up my arm, a size S is best for me. I think if I wore a 16 Love, the size S Flex’its that I have would settle below the Love


Have you tried looking up their size chart here? https://www.fope.com/skin/frontend/rwd/fope/images/Size_Guide-ENG.pdf


----------



## SmokieDragon

This is a Trinity Chain Bracelet which is about 16.5-17cm. I wear it at its shortest length. See how the FOPEs are beneath it? They stay in place there unless the jadeite bangle somehow slides towards them and hits them down haha.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

babypanda said:


> Thank you! I thought so but needed to be sure. You have so many gorgeous pieces. Have you had any issues with them?
> Do you have any idea how these bracelets sizes compare to the cartier bracelet sizes? How to pick a size that sits flush with cartier?


Im looking at their site and Small is a 16cm so I'm going to try on a small next to my 16cm love and let you know!


----------



## babypanda

@SmokieDragon thank you so much for your quick and detailed response! I didn’t know solid gold could get discolored! I always thought that happens to silver or coated gold jewelry! Love your pieces and you wear them so nicely  
@Sarahhtnguyen82 I’m looking forward to seeing your pix and how the sizes match on your wrist. It would be fantastic if FOPE 16= LOVE 16! My love is 18 (slightly lose fit), which means I would have to get the large. Will wait and see how the sizes work for you . Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Vendome ring today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trying on the Icon collection


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Trying on the Icon collection
> 
> View attachment 5292230
> View attachment 5292231


Those are amazing pieces!  They look great on you!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> Hi everyone I would love to see what Fope bracelet would look best with my stack - I have a 15cm wrist at the bone, a small JUC in 15, a Cartier love cuff 16cm next to a Cartier Panthere 16cm and it would love to put a small Fope in between  and if you have any photos of your love next to a Fope all the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281315



Nice stack!  I LOVE the Panthere bracelet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Trying on the Icon collection
> 
> View attachment 5292230
> View attachment 5292231



 

Wow, they look incredible - I LOVE the necklace in particular on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Those are amazing pieces!  They look great on you!!!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Wow, they look incredible - I LOVE the necklace in particular on you!



Thanks so much, ladies! Sadly, both pieces have a spectacular price tag. When I win the lottery haha


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! Sadly, both pieces have a spectacular price tag. When I win the lottery haha



I can only imagine!


----------



## babypanda

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> Im looking at their site and Small is a 16cm so I'm going to try on a small next to my 16cm love and let you know!


Hi! Did you get a chance to see the bracelet in person? Would love to hear your thoughts and maybe see some pictures


----------



## SmokieDragon

OMG!! I can’t wait to see these 2-tone rings in person especially the WG-RG one!!


----------



## Pink popcorn

Got my Vendome flexit bracelet. Match so well with my clash! Sharing my new love!


----------



## SmokieDragon

There’s a new collection named Luna which apparently has Flex’it necklaces!! Ie no clasp and flexible. There are bracelets too in this collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

Apparently FOPE is having a price increase on 1 June. I managed to order a Flex’it Solo bracelet in rose gold (my first rose gold FOPE!) with black diamonds at the old price. Have to wait 3 months for it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> There’s a new collection named Luna which apparently has Flex’it necklaces!! Ie no clasp and flexible. There are bracelets too in this collection
> 
> View attachment 5413719
> View attachment 5413720





SmokieDragon said:


> There’s a new collection named Luna which apparently has Flex’it necklaces!! Ie no clasp and flexible. There are bracelets too in this collection
> 
> View attachment 5413719
> View attachment 5413720



These look really cool! I wonder if they will expand the range and if any will have diamond rondels as per other previous designs? I love that you can pull them on!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Apparently FOPE is having a price increase on 1 June. I managed to order a Flex’it Solo bracelet in rose gold (my first rose gold FOPE!) with black diamonds at the old price. Have to wait 3 months for it



Congrats on your beautiful new addition - can’t wait to see it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> These look really cool! I wonder if they will expand the range and if any will have diamond rondels as per other previous designs? I love that you can pull them on!



With diamond rondels, it would be more interesting! I think we have to keep tabs on this development!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new addition - can’t wait to see it!



Thanks and I also can’t wait to see it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my Solo Rose Gold Flex’it bracelet with black diamonds! I picked it up today. Love this shade of rose gold! This one is size XS while my earlier Flex’its are size S. Even though I have gotten fatter since I bought my first Flex’its, I think I wear size XS quite well haha. My wrist is 14.5cm. Btw, this bracelet went up in price by 14.5% after the price increase this year


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ugh! The new FOPE Solo Flex’it that I picked up last week has a missing black diamond. Just noticed it today at night when I thought I saw that one of the black diamonds in the rondel wasn’t perfectly in line with the others. Then I started rotating the bracelet on my wrist and noticed the missing diamond at the part after a turn ie not facing up normally. I have to say, since I was wearing contact lenses when I picked it up, think my vision wasn’t 20:20 but I didn’t expect it could be missing a black diamond when the bracelet came with the rondel wrapped in protective plastic!!!

Not sure if you all can see the missing diamond in these shots since it’s past midnight here but trust me, it’s missing. Looks like back to the boutique tomorrow with my receipt and warranty card. Sigh


----------



## Deleted 698298

All I can say is I know how you feel. Although not Fope, I lost a small diamond from a ring not once but twice. It’s the Pomellato with small brown diamonds. So, so annoying. Hope they fix it for you promptly!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> All I can say is I know how you feel. Although not Fope, I lost a small diamond from a ring not once but twice. It’s the Pomellato with small brown diamonds. So, so annoying. Hope they fix it for you promptly!



Do you think the diamonds fell out of your ring or did it leave the factory without one of the 2 diamonds that fell out? I’ve had my bracelet for only a week so I think that the diamond was missing in the first place just that I didn’t notice it as it’s black. Thanks but not sure about promptness. When I sent my earrings back to them due to discoloration, it took more than 3 months last year. I’ve had the bracelet for only a week


----------



## Deleted 698298

I honestly don’t think it’s possible they sold you a bracelet with missing diamonds. They examine any item before packing it up. It was likely a loose stone from the start. But I’d leave it to the seller to come up with an explanation becasue they have to refund/exchange/fix and they will provide the manufacturer with all the details. I’d just remind them again and again that it was not your fault what happened, you had the bracelet only for a week.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Do you think the diamonds fell out of your ring or did it leave the factory without one of the 2 diamonds that fell out? I’ve had my bracelet for only a week so I think that the diamond was missing in the first place just that I didn’t notice it as it’s black. Thanks but not sure about promptness. When I sent my earrings back to them due to discoloration, it took more than 3 months last year. I’ve had the bracelet for only a week



I haven’t been on here for ages and only just saw this about your beautiful bracelet  What happened, were you able to exchange or did you have to send it to Fope for repair?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m still thinking about an Eka necklace in yellow gold - full size  Hoping for a hefty discount to magically appear somewhere!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I haven’t been on here for ages and only just saw this about your beautiful bracelet  What happened, were you able to exchange or did you have to send it to Fope for repair?


It was sent to FOPE for repair on 20 Aug. Still no news yet, sadly. Really quite annoyed about it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> It was sent to FOPE for repair on 20 Aug. Still no news yet, sadly. Really quite annoyed about it



I’m not surprised, 1.5 months without even an update is shoddy! I think they should have given you a replacement straightaway or, failing that, a refund so you could choose whether to repurchase or not. I hope you hear something soon and are reunited with your beautiful bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thinking about buying an Eka necklace with no diamonds - I’ve seen a preowned one in my local jeweller that sells branded jewellery. I like that it is less formal looking (especially given the width of the gold mesh which already makes a statement) but more versatile in that it would go with many of my existing pieces. 

The price difference is also huge, at retail price and with diamonds I’d be looking at £7.5k+  

Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thinking about buying an Eka necklace with no diamonds - I’ve seen a preowned one in my local jeweller that sells branded jewellery. I like that it is less formal looking (especially given the width of the gold mesh which already makes a statement) but more versatile in that it would go with many of my existing pieces.
> 
> The price difference is also huge, at retail price and with diamonds I’d be looking at £7.5k+
> 
> Any thoughts?


Go for it! I think you don’t need diamonds for an Eka


----------



## SmokieDragon

Reunited with my bracelet and ring after 3 months! So I have spent half a year waiting for the bracelet - 3 months for it to be delivered and 3 months for it to be repaired! Wow


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thinking about buying an Eka necklace with no diamonds - I’ve seen a preowned one in my local jeweller that sells branded jewellery. I like that it is less formal looking (especially given the width of the gold mesh which already makes a statement) but more versatile in that it would go with many of my existing pieces.
> 
> The price difference is also huge, at retail price and with diamonds I’d be looking at £7.5k+
> 
> Any thoughts?


How big is the rondel with diamonds on the one you are considering? Due to the width of Eka, it might look strange to have a small rondel with diamonds. Hence it may be better to buy the pre-owned one with no diamonds for a more balanced look


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Reunited with my bracelet and ring after 3 months! So I have spent half a year waiting for the bracelet - 3 months for it to be delivered and 3 months for it to be repaired! Wow
> 
> View attachment 5659771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659772


So happy for you that you have been reunited with both pieces! Your bracelet looks absolutely gorgeous - love the rose gold with black diamonds


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> How big is the rondel with diamonds on the one you are considering? Due to the width of Eka, it might look strange to have a small rondel with diamonds. Hence it may be better to buy the pre-owned one with no diamonds for a more balanced look


I like your thinking! The rondel is actually fairly sizeable and looks balanced, however I don’t want to/can’t afford to spend anywhere near the nearly £8k+ that it would cost for the diamond version  Still thinking about what to do.


----------



## SmokieDragon

The day I got back my rose gold Solo FOPE bracelet, I looked out for  diamonds all around the rondel. It didn’t occur to me to check for prongs as well. Well tonight I felt a little uneasy about the bracelet for some reason and decided to really examine it carefully. Then while turning the rondel, I noticed that a prong is missing around one of the diamonds!!! So disappointing. I think I can’t be nice anymore. May have to bang tables as I want a replacement and not a repair!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> The day I got back my rose gold Solo FOPE bracelet, I looked out for diamonds all around the rondel. It didn’t occur to me to check for prongs as well. Well tonight I felt a little uneasy about the bracelet for some reason and decided to really examine it carefully. Then while turning the rondel, I noticed that a prong is missing around one of the diamonds!!! So disappointing. I think I can’t be nice anymore. May have to bang tables as I want a replacement and not a repair!!!
> View attachment 5668030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668033


Oh, happy day!! I went to sort out my rose gold FOPE bracelet today and was told that I will be getting a replacement bracelet. For peace of mind when the exchange takes place, I can hold on to the existing one until the new one arrives in likely 3-4 months’ time. In the meantime, I can continue wearing the current one and if the diamond drops out, then it drops out. I am glad that I didn’t have to bang any tables in the end  Here is my rose gold Solo with my yellow gold Prima


----------

